# Toxic Fandoms You've Been Involved With



## Internet_Loner (Mar 3, 2018)

I love the Ghostbusters franchise, however the online scene has been very hostile and elitist since GBFans and Facebook have become the only real outlet for fans. The older mods and site admin are very ban happy and won't tolerate anything off-topic.

Also was a hardcore Spoony fan from 2008-2013.


----------



## takemetoyourgrave (Mar 3, 2018)

Does the true crime fandom count even though I don’t masturbate to Ted Bundy?


----------



## The Wrath (Mar 3, 2018)

The GTA fanbase. It used to be just a series of really great games, but Rockstar Games have now decided to abandon quality content and focus almost exclusively on GTA Online for Grand Theft Auto V. The Youtube community surrounding GTA Online is absolutely cancerous. I also used to frequent the GTA Forums, but that place is a dump now too.


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Mar 3, 2018)

Almost all fandoms are toxic tbh, there's really no escape from it once a fandom blows up in size.


----------



## Draza (Mar 3, 2018)

COD fanbase. Nothing else worse than that fanbase.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Mar 3, 2018)

Halo, since games are serious fucking business and god forbid the multiplayer can be goofy every once in a while.


----------



## Titty Figurine (Mar 3, 2018)

While not toxic community behavior, the fact that Top Gear slash communities exist and contain lovingly detailed depictions of Jeremy Clarkson's grundle makes me want to reach over and call Poison Control. 

Going way, way back though Yu Yu Hakusho experienced some serious gatekeeping due to popularity and unavailability. Right before the rise of torrents in the dying days of fansub tape trading, there was a short window where FF.net comments became pop quizzes to prove you had "really" seen the show and not just read synopsis sheets/looked at fanart. Not too long after this it got licensed and Cartoon Network swooped in to air it, but the episode remains that one time the entire fandom took a level in asshole and REEEEEEed about everyone being fake fans.


----------



## Internet_Loner (Mar 3, 2018)

^ From the little amount of Halo online I played back when the 360 was brand new, nearly every match was full of terribly edgy and spergy teens. I've never encountered the same BS in any other online game.


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Mar 3, 2018)

But I guess if I had to choose one, the meme community takes their memes so damn seriously. Shitposting and having fun is great and all, but when you and others get so ass-mad over a person explaining the origin of memes that you consistently harass and even dox them, you know you dun' fucked up.

You know who I'm talking about.


----------



## Kyria the Great (Mar 3, 2018)

Given as you see my avatar, I have been involved with the furry community and don't even need to mention how toxic it is, just mention the Animal Control board and be done with it.

Also, the Star Wars fandom can be one of the most petty and petulant fanbases to ever deal with going to generally have your sticks in the mud purist tha believes that the OT and nothing else is the only way and won't even mention anything good about the Prequels and the EU, the contrarians that believe the Prequels are better, and now the Social Justice crowd that believe that the old stuff needs to go away to make way for the new generation and consequences be damned. If there are furry Star Wars forums, I fucking dread ever having to venture into them.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Mar 3, 2018)

When I was a wee lil weeblet, I was into Hetalia, which was full of wonderful 2010s era fan wank and cringe.


----------



## BR55 (Mar 3, 2018)

NumberingYourState said:


> Halo, since games are serious fucking business and god forbid the multiplayer can be goofy every once in a while.


The "343i _ruined_ Halo!" Bungie fanboys are the fucking worst.


----------



## arsenicCatnip (Mar 3, 2018)

The homestuck fandom. It all went to the shitter thanks to tumblr.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Mar 3, 2018)

Like the Sonic fandom, the Pokémon fandom is broken into multiple different shards (mostly anime, games and manga, but they have their _own_ subsets), and I swear it got worse around the X & Y era, mostly with the shippers. Genwunners and Smogon elitists have always been a thing, though the anime fans are easily the most insufferable due to how much they complain about every single thing that happens because they _have_ to compare it to the first season (which is not that great of a season to begin with, but (muh nostalgia"). This all culminated when Ash lost the Kalos League, because _apparently_ people were expecting him to win this time around. 

The Digimon fandom's just as bad in that regard, but unlike Pokémon, almost every season is its own separate, stand-alone season, and it's not uncommon to find people screeching about which is better (first and third seasons are like unanimously agreed to be the best, but you still have arguments about it), even though the shippers are the worst contributors, which got worse thanks to _Tri_. Don't even get me started on the "sub vs dub" debacle, it's _really_ awful in this fandom. You literally can't step into it for one second without someone getting in your face about how much the dub sucks. This is kind of funny because multiple international fans have said they find the Saban dub to be a fascinating study (even though they don't like it), but they'll still beat you down if you so much as imply you like the dub regardless of its numerous flaws and try to "correct it" by pestering you into watching it subbed.

(Luckily, for those who don't want to really bother with subs, a Filipino dub exists that's accurate to the original. Voice-acting's so bad, it's good, though.)


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 3, 2018)

Lackadaisy said:


> When I was a wee lil weeblet, I was into Hetalia, which was full of wonderful 2010s era fan wank and cringe.



Don't forget all the hateful little shits obsessed with their own "heritage" because they don't have a personality and insist that the show needs to be MORE bigoted


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Mar 3, 2018)

The fucking Fire Emblem fandom. It's gotten to the point where I can't even look at the pre-awakening games without feeling a little pissed off.


Spoiler



It doesn't help that a FE weeb has been stupidly revenge rating me.


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Mar 3, 2018)

Hetalia, Homestuck, Death Note 10+ years ago, & My little pony.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Mar 3, 2018)

Fallout, CRPGs, and Battlefield.


----------



## Sparky Lurker (Mar 3, 2018)

Super Smash Bros (Nintendo fandom battle royale).


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 3, 2018)

How about Marvel?  Cape movies in general, actually.  I see a lot of people who would have mocked me for being into superhero shit in high school wearing Captain America shirts and shit like that.


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Mar 3, 2018)

My first real encounter with fandoms was a charming little abscess of "true fan" elitism and blind weeaboo rage-flailing called Planet Namek.


----------



## toilet_rainbow (Mar 3, 2018)

Interacted with the Sonic fandom for a very, very, _very_ brief period in my early teens. That was a mistake. But that's a given. 

Tumblr fandom in general is barely worth interacting with. It's like the worst of LiveJournal, FF.Net, and DeviantArt combined. 

Most of the fandoms I've been more active in are smaller so the drama tends to be pretty too low. I did once have someone call me a faggot in a review for a fic I did in one of those fandoms when I was in early college. My crime? Writing for a ship that wasn't their favorite. Don't like, don't read


----------



## Loxiozzz (Mar 3, 2018)

Homestuck and Marvel. It was fun until I started paying attention to the fans and noticed the creators/writers could be just as bad.


----------



## HY 140 (Mar 3, 2018)

I used to be in the Total Drama fandom, and oh my fucking god it's like Steven Universe but even more radioactive, like you got a million assholes complaining about a character they insisted was gay and then fucking went ape when they confirmed he was actually straight, there's also people fucking mad over a character cause he has multiple personality disorder and apparently the portrayal is offensive i guess.

also was in Marvel, i mean i still like that but thats more for obscure characters like Quasar and the great lakes avengers, I blame the movies for bringing in weaponized autism, that and the r.etarded decisions they make now.


----------



## carltondanks (Mar 3, 2018)

you could put every fandom ever on this thread and it'd all be right except tf2


----------



## Tempest (Mar 3, 2018)

kiwi farms


----------



## CIA Nigger (Mar 3, 2018)

Kari Kamiya said:


> Like the Sonic fandom, the Pokémon fandom is broken into multiple different shards (mostly anime, games and manga, but they have their _own_ subsets), and I swear it got worse around the X & Y era, mostly with the shippers. Genwunners and Smogon elitists have always been a thing, though the anime fans are easily the most insufferable due to how much they complain about every single thing that happens because they _have_ to compare it to the first season (which is not that great of a season to begin with, but (muh nostalgia"). This all culminated when Ash lost the Kalos League, because _apparently_ people were expecting him to win this time around.
> 
> The Digimon fandom's just as bad in that regard, but unlike Pokémon, almost every season is its own separate, stand-alone season, and it's not uncommon to find people screeching about which is better (first and third seasons are like unanimously agreed to be the best, but you still have arguments about it), even though the shippers are the worst contributors, which got worse thanks to _Tri_. Don't even get me started on the "sub vs dub" debacle, it's _really_ awful in this fandom. You literally can't step into it for one second without someone getting in your face about how much the dub sucks. This is kind of funny because multiple international fans have said they find the Saban dub to be a fascinating study (even though they don't like it), but they'll still beat you down if you so much as imply you like the dub regardless of its numerous flaws and try to "correct it" by pestering you into watching it subbed.
> 
> (Luckily, for those who don't want to really bother with subs, a Filipino dub exists that's accurate to the original. Voice-acting's so bad, it's good, though.)


I used to be a Pokemon fan as well, and I can confirm it's even worse than that.

There is a lot of drama revolving around a lot of the big names. For example Archaic, the guy who founded Bulbagarden is an alleged pedophile and the forum used to be a massive drama pit. There's also a dead thread from 2015 about him.

While Serebii has been in less drama besides a C&D for posting Pokemon leaks too early (which led to Serebii becoming little more than an official game guide), it's forums were a target of a SomethingAwful Weekend Web article due to a whole thread about having sex with Pokemon. 

Speaking of leak drama, the other site to be subject to a C&D order was PokeBeach, and there was a hilarious shitstorm months before that happened when the owner of that site (Water Pokemon Master or WPM) went into a Japanese movie theater, leaked a new Pokemon from a title of all things, and posted the image to his website. Japanese Pokemon fans sperged the fuck out, and Bulbagarden posted on their news site an article about this (and how it made the western fans "look bad"), refused to post the leak, and there was a giant flamewar about this that was 20-30 pages long (that got purged as you'd expect). You can't find the article anymore though, since they deleted it and the discussion thread as well, however there's some discussion still online on other sites about this incident, and the same text is here too.

Pokecommunity is your typical trashy Pokemon fansite but with a difference: It has a rom hack section loaded with lazy hacks of generations 1-3 games that all have shitty fanfic tier stories. It's community was also the subject of a weekend web article. 

And of course there's Smogon, and the ED page on them sums it up really well. 

4chan's /vp/ board has some autism of it's own like Slugfucker and Bui, but those are a different breed of Pokemon autism entirely, same goes with the furries.


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Mar 3, 2018)

Dicaprio Delorean said:


> I used to be in the Total Drama fandom, and oh my fucking god it's like Steven Universe but even more radioactive, like you got a million assholes complaining about a character they insisted was gay and then fucking went ape when they confirmed he was actually straight, there's also people fucking mad over a character cause he has multiple personality disorder and apparently the portrayal is offensive i guess.
> 
> also was in Marvel, i mean i still like that but thats more for obscure characters like Quasar and the great lakes avengers, I blame the movies for bringing in weaponized autism, that and the r.etarded decisions they make now.


>"Total Drama Fandom."

Wait, you're telling me there's an actual fandom for this:



I mean, I guess when there's a show that literally has "drama" in it's name, I probably shouldn't be fazed that something like this has built up an (autistic) audience shouldn't I?


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Mar 3, 2018)

I used to get into tumblr fads. 'nuff said.

The mouth foaming over Homestuck and Steven Universe is nuts over there. I think I managed to avoid most of the toxic fans, but the intense obsessions that crossed over into insanity (fictionkins, ship-policing, you know the stories if you've ever been to the Tumblr boards) still drove me away. That and they'll headcanon any character into a genderspecial snowflake and dress and brownwash them up until they're unrecognizable. 

One of the most frustrating thing about those communities is you couldn't give a legitimate critique against their SJW art without being tagged as a bigot.

Homestuck in particular was quite cancerous all around, outside of tumblr, too, but I had enough sane people in my circle to make it bearable. Funny enough, they memed that shit to death until I picked up the comic. The interest in it is like a shitty baton you shouldn't pass around...but it finds a way.


----------



## Thiletonomics (Mar 3, 2018)

Yeeb-Renzo said:


> >"Total Drama Fandom."
> 
> Wait, you're telling me there's an actual fandom for this:
> 
> I mean, I guess when there's a show that literally has "drama" in it's name, I probably shouldn't be fazed that something like this has built up an (autistic) audience shouldn't I?



Given that the show is pretty much an animated parody of shows like Survivor, the audience is bound to come.

As I'm very into E-Sports as a whole, most of those games, i.e. League of Legends, DOTA 2, and CSGO, all have toxic fanbases, whether it'd be players flaming each other in game, or flaming pro players for their screw-ups.



Sword Fighter Super said:


> How about Marvel?  Cape movies in general, actually.  I see a lot of people who would have mocked me for being into superhero shit in high school wearing Captain America shirts and shit like that.



Do the Marvel and DC fanbases clash with each other, like how the fanbases of games in the same genre tend to do?


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 3, 2018)

Yeeb-Renzo said:


> >"Total Drama Fandom."



I swear if I ever create a franchise that attracts a tumblrina fanbase, I'll have a bunch of characters in it who act slightly gay so they insist they're gay.  Then, one by one, I'll reveal every single one as pure vanilla heterosexual and then ship them with whoever would drive the fandom the most insane.


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Mar 3, 2018)

Idk why I haven't posted this sooner, but appearently some guy has been consistently getting shit on by fans for criticizing Youtubers that they like.
Specifically, the "Animation Storytime Youtubers" such as Jaiden Animations or TimTom.

Here's him critiquing Jaiden in one of his videos:




Maybe not the best review or critique, but still brought up some a lot of good points about her and her work.

But appearently, some people just doesn't understand criticism and opinions and decide to go after the guy for criticising a youtuber they like.

Here are some choice comments left on that video:



 

 







 



But that's not where the real toxicity lies. The real shitshow starts on this video: 




For whatever reason, this dude thought it was a good idea to try and "debunk" Jaiden's most important video on her channel by making a bunch of assumptions and speculations on how she isn't sincere in her video by using videos and other stuff from her past to go against her claims. 

Needless to say, it did not go well.


 
I would post screencaps of the salt that has been generated from this video, but there is honestly so much REEing in the comments that I suggest you go have a look-through yourselves. I also suggest checking this dude's other videos reviewing Animation Youtubers to see how much autisitc screeching you can find in the comments.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Mar 3, 2018)

As bad as Homestucks on tumblr were--and I agree they were absolutely horrendous--they also had some occasional measure of self-awareness. Superwholocks (that is to say, fans of Supernatural, Doctor Who, and BBC Sherlock) were a thousand times worse than any Homestuck.


----------



## BroccoliBrain (Mar 3, 2018)

@CIA Nigger I don't want to believe the 'Eevee' of Veekun.com is PurpleKeckleon's Eevee...


----------



## SnowBall (Mar 3, 2018)

Doctor Who. Here are the many flavors of Autism-

Classic Who fans who lose their shit over canon (despite the show having none.) The worst are the ones who flip out over New Who, claiming it shits all over the old series. It also gave us Ian Levine.

Endless fights over who is the best Doctor and when the show's golden age was.

The EU spergs arguing over canon (which again there is none.)

New Who fans who only watched for David Tennant.

The shippers both Classic and New. The biggest being Doctor/Master, Ten/Rose, and Two/Jamie.

The anti Moffat danger hairs who write novel length shriekfests over how sexist/racist/homophobic/etc he is, taking his every word out of context. While the fandom is extremely divided over Moffat's run as show runner (with both sides having good points) at its peak the anti crowd took it to a whole new level. It mostly died down now that he left but it is only a matter of time until they move on to Chibnall.

I've never seen a fandom act like such a ticking time bomb ready to be set off at the slightest thing.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Mar 3, 2018)

CIA Nigger said:


> There is a lot of drama revolving around a lot of the big names. For example Archaic, the guy who founded Bulbagarden is an alleged pedophile and the forum used to be a massive drama pit. There's also a dead thread from 2015 about him.



I never saw it for myself, but I've heard from many reliable sources that Bulbagarden is a fucking dumpster fire, it was apparently more-so when it came to some kind of lulzy rivalry with Serebii Joe, but that was many years ago. I find it hilarious Bulbapedia has a page about the rivalry, but I feel like they're missing details.



> While Serebii has been in less drama besides a C&D for posting Pokemon leaks too early (which led to Serebii becoming little more than an official game guide), it's forums were a target of a SomethingAwful Weekend Web article due to a whole thread about having sex with Pokemon.



I remember that goddamn thread, it still baffles me that thread lasted as long as it did.

But Serebii's had its share of drama that doesn't really leave the premises (link is to a collection of old threads/posts that have brought many-a-lulz to members--some links are dead, though). I remember two I was a spectator for (both of which are taboo subjects, apparently you can get reprimanded for bringing them up, or at least you used to). One involved an ex-mod Ethan (who was quite beloved for being a chill guy) who went batshit insane for some reason and tried to delete the Miscellaneous sub-forum (lots of threads were lost to the void that day), though I don't know the whole story behind it since many people who were there to see it happen are long gone now. The other was that of the infamous Team Tee Hee, a "group" of trolls who terrorized many individuals on the forum with pornography and cyberbully tactics for a good few months or so before the forum punching bag Dattebayo came clean to reveal himself as the mastermind. It was serious enough that the staff had a _meeting_ about it, and they word-banned "tee hee" for years.

They're isolated incidents, of course, and I'm sure other fandoms have similar, if not worse examples of what goes on on _their _fan forums (I don't check up on Digimon fan forums, though apparently With the Will has elitism issues), but honestly, Pokémon fan forums are quite a goldmine of lulz, and it's too bad fandoms (usually) are banned from Community Watch, and the one Pokémon thread got locked just before then.

But seriously, Dattebayo is a long-lost lolcow, he had _so much milk_ to give, and he just seemed to have dropped from the face of the Internet. 
EDIT: Here's my post about him in a bit more detail in the "First Lolcow" thread.



> -PokéBeach lulz-



I remember that lol. Good times.



> Pokecommunity is your typical trashy Pokemon fansite but with a difference: It has a rom hack section loaded with lazy hacks of generations 1-3 games that all have shitty fanfic tier stories. It's community was also the subject of a weekend web article.



_Speaking of_, word through the grapevine is that Pokecommunity's dead à la NeoGAF 2.0 (but as a mediocre sequel). Folks (mods included) started fleeing the place when they learned the webmaster's a registered sex offender, and that he pocketed donation money that was supposed to be for the site. There were Twitter posts about it, but they were deleted by the time I heard about it.


----------



## AF 802 (Mar 3, 2018)

Currently:
Anime, Overwatch

Past:
YouTube Poop community, MLP


----------



## YW 525 (Mar 3, 2018)

Spore - Highly-autistic fanbase that became the nexus for a lot of stupid shit later on, plus the game ended up sucking and we never saw Will Wright again.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Mar 3, 2018)

I've been in to a lot of dumb shit in my life, but I've never really delved into the toxic communities that they spawn. The sixth and seventh gen console wars were pretty big when I was in junior high and into high school, but I avoided both IRL and forum drama by spending my parents' money on every console and game of note, and I wasn't shy about letting people know it. I was pretty smug and insufferable when it came to that shit. I was pretty big on the IGN forums during this time, and there was a group of us who felt superior to the plebeian poorfags who didn't own everything. I suppose that itself could be considered toxic, now that I think about it.

I've also been pretty big into pro wrestling for most of my life, which has spawned its fair share of toxic communities. I only talk about it on /wooo/ though, which I think is very far from toxic. Everyone there is pretty cool, and they don't take anything too seriously.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Mar 3, 2018)

Anything that involves furries in some way will become toxic.


----------



## SeaPancake (Mar 3, 2018)

Thankfully, I'm very insular with my fandoms - it wasn't until I got onto Tumblr 3 or 4 years ago that I was even aware there were "toxic" sides to my favorite shows. I only focused on the fun fanmade stuff that me and my fellow Narutards made on YouTube and Quizilla (R.I.P.). I'd say that nowadays trying to traverse your favorite thing without stepping on toes or someone getting bent out of shape about it has become nearly impossible.


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Mar 3, 2018)

Crunchy Leaf said:


> Anything that involves furries in some way will become toxic.



If you even think "he he that talking animal is cute/funny!", you're already a victim of radiation poisoning.

Anyways... a lot of the stuff people have been saying here. Homestuck, Total Drama, Steven Universe and the furry fandom are the ones that stick out the most to me from my own experiences in them. There's also the fighting game community, which I only witness the drama of because I'm too retarded to actually know the meta needed to play the games competitively.

But one will stick out to me that's not even listed: the Dude! That's My Ghost fandom. Aka some obscure Disney XD show that ran for like two seasons. I got a bunch of death threats for not liking the two main characters being shipped together since they were related. I got a few death threats over that, and somehow started a fuckton of drama over putting my opinion of "incest is bad" in the main tag.


----------



## Yamyam (Mar 3, 2018)

The Mogeko/Deep-Sea Prisoner fandom.  I wasn't knees deep in the fanfom i was somewhat in it but it was a dumpster fire.

Its a typical Japanese horror/drama rpg maker games with very dark and heavy topics(rape,abuse,etc) but it filled to the brim with whinny tumblr othetkin who compalins about the dark content dispite the creator saying multiple time they make dark games and their games having a warning right at the beginning.

They chased the creator off of tumblr and twitter over art they did with their own charaters (that was ic bc alot of their characters are horrible people) and the creator basically said no one can do lets plays/ play their game on youtube anymore. They basically really dont like their American fans and tries to stick to their Japanese fans.


----------



## Black Waltz (Mar 4, 2018)

I don't associate myself with any fandom. They're all toxic.


----------



## Gyps (Mar 4, 2018)

Kari Kamiya said:


> Like the Sonic fandom, the Pokémon fandom is broken into multiple different shards (mostly anime, games and manga, but they have their _own_ subsets), and I swear it got worse around the X & Y era, mostly with the shippers. Genwunners and Smogon elitists have always been a thing, though the anime fans are easily the most insufferable due to how much they complain about every single thing that happens because they _have_ to compare it to the first season (which is not that great of a season to begin with, but (muh nostalgia"). This all culminated when Ash lost the Kalos League, because _apparently_ people were expecting him to win this time around.



About the Smogon elitism thing, it's probably worth noting that there's plenty of autism on the VGC side as well. Honestly Verlisify alone comes pretty close to matching the absolute fucking sperg rage of the entire Showdown community combined. Also the timer stalling at competitions is fucking egregious (one of the few things Verlis is actually right about)
Welcome back, wolfpack


----------



## admiral (Mar 4, 2018)

Five Nights at Freddy's. When the game first came out a friend and I would get smashed drunk and play it on the weekends for a laugh, and since then I was mildly interested in the canon before it turned into an _utter clusterfuck_. The biggest lol is people still saying that Scott's been planning this all from the beginning. Like, he's _clearly_ just making shit up as he goes along, no one expected it to go this far least of all him. The fandom has a weird split of overly invested lore nerds, creepy fangirls, and dumb kids who're just in it for the edgy gross shit and jumpscares, and spergs on youtube complaining about the rest of the fanbase being 'cringy' and 'spoiling the games', as if the whole thing wasn't gay enough as it is.
 This is also one of the few instances i've seen outside of conventions of a fanbase in real life- if you go to Firbidden Planet in my city there's nearly always some little shitty kid with his Mum loudly explaining why he _has to have _that Golden Freddy pop figure, or trying to explain the lore to her. Seeing the look of despair and confusion in her eyes reminds me of how my Mum probably felt when I used to try and tell her about comics and anime. Sorry, Mum.

To be honest, the new Pizzeria Simulator game is actually pretty fun if you want a shitty tycoon game to half focus on while you watch TV or jack off or whatever. It's free too, and has a lot more actual *gameplay* that most of the others in the series.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Mar 4, 2018)

BR55 said:


> The "343i _ruined_ Halo!" Bungie fanboys are the fucking worst.


Except they did


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Mar 4, 2018)

Tempest said:


> kiwi farms



Who do you ship?


----------



## Desire Lines (Mar 4, 2018)

I swear to god I am cursed. Every time I like something slightly obscure, it gets popular in 1-2 months and build a horrendous fandom around it. Here's some examples:

Undertale. I always liked Mother-like games: quirky RPG's with a great sense of humor, so the demo immediately caught my eye. I played it on release, and had a great time completing the Pacifist and True Pacifist playthroughs. Then it started to receive accolades on Metacritic, and the rest is history 
Five Night's at Freddy's. I saw it on Steam Greenlight and thought it looked like a neat take on the horror genre with it's creepy 90's 3D renders aesthetic. Completed it over two nights. Then youtubers started to get a hold of the game...
Homestuck. I found it at complete random just by looking for Earthbound fanart. I read Problem Sleuth first, and was excited where Hussie would take Homestuck's story...  
There's also MLP, but I didn't really like the show as much as the fanworks. I jumped ship around season 2-3 (honestly don't remember), and don't really regret it. I spend hours reading fanfics. Looking back, I guess it was pretty alright because I didn't interact with the creeps much.


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Mar 4, 2018)

Chaos Theorist said:


> Except they did



yeah, with this kinf of people leading the franchise:
''We had people who we hired who hated Halo because of 'X,'" says O'Connor. "But what that really meant was, 'I feel like this game could be awesome because of 'Y input' that I'm going to bring into it. I want to prove it, and I'm passionate about proving it.' So we ended up with a bunch of people who were genuinely passionate about the product. That is a huge advantage, and that helped in hiring and forming our team."

hiring people who dont like halo's core gameplay and want to change it into something else.
fucking brilliant and it shows when you play their latest games.

I really dont blame them for beeing pissed. 343i are fucking clueless and smug, thinking they're hot shit.
truth is They're just shit, but they've yet to realize it.


----------



## QB 290 (Mar 4, 2018)

The walking dead fandom. Its a shitshow full of Darryl fangirls, tumblrites and annoying headcannony faggots. Since leaving the fandom and ceased having anything to do with the franchise I can see just how toxic it really was and I hope i never added to the shit that was there.
Seriously, just read any of the letter hacks, any of them. It's enough to feel like blowing your brains out over.


----------



## Fandom Trash (Mar 4, 2018)

As a person who calls themselves fandom trash, I can safely 100% say that...

All fandoms are toxic waste that need to be buried under a landfill in New Mexico.


----------



## Salt Water Taffy (Mar 4, 2018)

Oh dear Godbear TV Tropes.

The problem isn't the wiki itself - sure there's a lot of nerdy sperging but there's at least mods that go around the main wiki (at least the trope pages) and make sure that it doesn't get too bad, although it is rather annoying to scroll through about 50 bullet points on Doctor Who to find one bullet point on Parks and Rec or 100+ bullet points of MLP FiM to find one bullet point on Futurama. But for the love of all things lulzy don't go anywhere near the forums. I swear to Godbear they're all furry pedos. 

I feel really guilty every time I link to a trope page on Taffy's Annotated Sonichu to explain a concept they explain better than I could. Again, the wiki isn't the problem and "Big Ball of Violence" is a lot catchier than "that thing in cartoons where they fight in a giant dust cloud", but I hate to give that site more traffic.

Speaking of TAS, Tumblr has the same problem - as a blogging platform Tumblr is fine and dandy. But I don't touch the dashboard with a ten-foot pole.


----------



## Hui (Mar 4, 2018)

Tempest said:


> kiwi farms


Yeah, bunch of deviants worried about stickers.


----------



## Spicy Hog (Mar 4, 2018)

The only fandom I've ever actually been apart of is the Battle Network fandom and they're nothing but great, from fan games to sick ass 3d models they put the right kind of autsim in the right kind of places. It's a bit sad but I try not to explore "fandoms" of things I like anymore because I know it's just going to devolve into shit flinging and monkey knife fights. God forbid these people just talk about the same things ad nauseam for fun like normal people.


----------



## NG 070 (Mar 4, 2018)

To give specific examples would out who I am, but a general one is the 3D modeling/asset fandom. Specifically the Poser/Daz sphere of things. (And then the subsect of Carrara hangers-on)

Hoooo boy. What an exceptional bunch of spergs, especially over glorified dressing up 3D waifu Barbie dolls and/or poorly made 3D porn.  You thought the Mac/PC wars of years past (pre-Tim Cook takeover of Apple) was obnoxious? Y'all haven't met Poser and Daz Studio fans. If I wasn't so lazy, I'd totally make a thread in Community Watch for them, because the Daz Studio and Smith-Micro Poser forums are full of some big lolcows and no-lifers who spend hundreds upon hundreds on this crap.


----------



## Cable 7 (Mar 4, 2018)

Through degrees of seperation, I was involved with the shitshow that was the LISA fandom. It's a hellhole of drama and whining.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Mar 4, 2018)

Any fandom is going to have a toxic element, because the kind of person who gets into a fandom to the point where it becomes super-important to them is probably the kind of person who has nothing else going on in their life, so they feel like Doctor Who is their only friend.

Speaking of, I skimmed the edge of Doctor Who fandom, but quickly noped my way out for the reasons @SnowBall describes above. Part of the toxicity in Who fandom comes from the fact that, by the time of the show's cancellation, the series was aimed primarily at the really hardcore fans but in general was pretty crap. So the fans from that era will defend the cardboard robots and actors who can't be arsed and references to episodes that haven't been repeated since 1965 unto the death and insist that the later, objectively better stuff is crap and you're crap if you like it.

2000AD fandom was pretty shit around the time I got into it. The problem with the hardcore fandom of 2000AD is that they've been reading it since Issue 1 in 1977 and had nothing but contempt for anyone who hadn't done the same. I recall on the official forum asking about a particular story and getting shouted down by people who didn't understand how I could even call myself a fan, not having read that issue from three years before I was born. Lots of crap like that. They had this general consensus that the juvenile kiddie shit from the 70s was the best, and nothing from beyond about 1983 could ever be any good at all.

I think the big problem was that the fandom was centred on the official message boards, which were run by the kind of people who held these opinions, couldn't stand anybody else disagreeing and were generally more interested in being in charge of their own private kingdom than actually discussing comics. Since then, the fanbase has broadened, but I still can't be arsed with it.


----------



## QB 290 (Mar 4, 2018)

Cable 7 said:


> Through degrees of seperation, I was involved with the shitshow that was the LISA fandom. It's a hellhole of drama and whining.


The tsunamis of canceled Lisa fangames should tell you everything you need to know


----------



## flock of doves (Mar 4, 2018)

fandoms may be bad, but bandoms are guaranteed to be worse.


----------



## Satan's Gucci Shades (Mar 4, 2018)

Either the Homestuck fandom or the Rooster Teeth fandom. Both extremely immature fandoms filled with children who want their own way. 

The Dragon Age fandom was also pretty bad, but I wasn't in it long enough to really comment on it.


----------



## Shokew (Mar 4, 2018)

Preaching to the choir or not...

Spend too much time on 4/8/whatever-chan, or worse, stop by TV Tropes once in a while. You'll find that 98% of fandoms in general are usually quite BAD. If you like something, it really is best to keep it to yourself.

Hatedoms are worse, however, and can also be found quite easily in some of those places, as well. Anyone who wastes all their time hating something, instead of ignoring it and moving onto something better is clearly an exceptional individual.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Mar 4, 2018)

I want to go on record as saying that I personally contributed to the awfulness of the Naruto fandom. Kakashi fangirls are terrifying.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 4, 2018)

Just like what you like and stay the fuck away from fandoms.  They're all shit.  They're more shit depending where you go, though.  Any tumblr part of a fandom is going to be the absolute worst part.


----------



## arsenicCatnip (Mar 4, 2018)

Not involved with this fandom but wasn't the voltron fandom shitty? Especially with their blackmailing.


----------



## Shokew (Mar 4, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Just like what you like and stay the fuck away from fandoms.  They're all shit.  They're more shit depending where you go, though.  Any tumblr part of a fandom is going to be the absolute worst part.



Yeah, I neglected to mention Tumblr/Twitter/Reddit/Facebook/anything else - but THAT right there is a given, obviously.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Mar 4, 2018)

Crunchy Leaf said:


> Anything that involves furries in some way will become toxic.


To be fair early TF2/"modern"(?) furry was pretty  harmless. The stereotype transcended age and most people just used it as a way to present themselves online _while_ playing games. Eventually the social aspect took over and the game became the setting for circlejerking.

At this point the gaming part has completely left the fandom, unless of course you're one of those "FemboyHusky49" Overwatch players. I think in general social media has changed the fundamental aspect of fandoms, and furries were just another victim.

Not to say the core of the furry fandom isn't absolute shit, but troonies played a big part in the newer generations. Good ol' days when being bi-curious was the most edgy shit.


----------



## _blank_ (Mar 4, 2018)

Ohhhhh Lordy...

Was a Marvel fantard since like '91 until somewhere in 2001-02... whenever House of M occurred. Just got tired of the constant megaevents.

Around that time, I was starting college and discovered anime. Granted before that there was like stuff like Pokemon, but anime hadn't fully grasped the States yet. I was there during during the eventual weeb-explosion and ran that for a good few years until the bubble burst when Geneon, ADV, Tokyopop, Bandai Ent., CPM, all these studios imploded. I watched as the fanbases grew and mutated. It wasn't until when that tsunami hit Japan (2011), that I realized most of the fandom were just self-absorbed pricks with absolutely so redeemable social value other than chirping re.tarded memes at their own clique.

I tried to dabble in sub-fandoms in anime for a bit, all of which were terrible in their own rights. Special mention though has to go out to the Berserk fandom, many of which turned out to be edgy pseudo-intellectuals that spend their time trying to extrapolate philosophical discussions out of every goddamn thing in Berserk. 

After that, I thought, okay - let's make gaming my new passion. And for a few years, it was fine. Or maybe a couple of months, I can't recall. Anycase, gaming became less about having a good time and more about checking off PR boxes and/or being offended by said PR boxes all the while game companies are busy destroying franchises I came to like with DLC, season passes, microtransactions, and Loot Boxes...

Special mention to Rick & Morty - probably the quickest fandom turnaround I've ever experienced. Last spring, watched seasons 1 & 2, thought they were pretty damn good. Then the Szechuan incident happened. Now I think I'm gonna pass on season 4.

Tried to go back to comics. That was a mistake. Marvel sounds like they're trying to turn things around, but I don't trust those claims until I see some actual published works.

Tried to enjoy some current anime. That was a mistake. Last year, I even had a friend set me up in a quasi-staff position in a fairly large anime con. The amount of how the fandom has both mutated and at the same time not evolved in the decade since I last went to a con is staggering.

So - long story short - I have to concur - fandoms as a whole are trash.


----------



## NG 070 (Mar 4, 2018)

Satan's Gucci Shades said:


> The Dragon Age fandom was also pretty bad, but I wasn't in it long enough to really comment on it.



Dragon Age fandom is one of the worst of the worst. It wasn't so bad with Origins, but Dragon Age 2 was the absolute worst. Between the people who felt that Anders dindu nuffin' (despite doing, yanno, terrorism), the people who hated Meredith despite Orsino being the more evil of the two of them (he was indirectly responsible for the murder of Hawke's mother, FYI), Merrill simply existing, and... ughhh. People say that Homestuck was the patient zero for SJW toxicity in fandom, but Dragon Age 2 is actually it, considering it took off during the Racefail 2009 wank on LiveJournal around that time. 

And then there's the time Elfyourmother (a lolcow in her own right) single-handedly drove David Gaider off of Tumblr and social media for good, simply because she was assblasted that Dorian was 150% gay and not bisexual, never mind the fact that Gaider -who wrote Dorian for the game- is gay himself. The fandom kinda died out in prominence after that debacle.


----------



## Billy_Sama (Mar 4, 2018)

I am on this website, does that count?


----------



## Nekromantik (Mar 4, 2018)

Fan is short for fanatic for a reason. 

I once saw a woman in her 30s screaming at a 10 year old boy about how much she loved Edward from Twilight. All because he said he wanted to be a vampire for Halloween. That kid looked terrified as all hell. "Did he say vampire! Like Edward! I love Edward!"


----------



## Judge Holden (Mar 4, 2018)

Nekromantik said:


> Fan is short for fanatic for a reason.
> 
> I once saw a woman in her 30s screaming at a 10 year old boy about how much she loved Edward from Twilight. All because he said he wanted to be a vampire for Halloween. That kid looked terrified as all hell. "Did he say vampire! Like Edward! I love Edward!"


soooo.....basically this then


----------



## Nekromantik (Mar 4, 2018)

Judge Holden said:


> soooo.....basically this then


I wonder how many fanboys got pissed off at all the toys getting smashed like that.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Mar 4, 2018)

I've always managed to dodge fandoms somehow. It's probably because this is the only forum I've ever made more than about 5 posts on before getting bored. Been watching and reading Lord Of The Rings recently because I try to do that at least every other year or so and it's reminded me of one thing. Does anybody remember how bad the LOTR film fandom was? A girl I knew at school went full on fangirl. She learned Elvish, spent all her money on shitty replica swords and started dressing like fat Galadriel. She wore an absurd white dress for a non uniform day that was somehow to big for her enormous bulk and she walked around looking like a ship under full sail then screamed bloody murder when somebody dared suggest she was anything other than a graceful elvish princess.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Mar 4, 2018)

Nekromantik said:


> Fan is short for fanatic for a reason.
> 
> I once saw a woman in her 30s screaming at a 10 year old boy about how much she loved Edward from Twilight. All because he said he wanted to be a vampire for Halloween. That kid looked terrified as all hell. "Did he say vampire! Like Edward! I love Edward!"


Middle aged women into Twilight were the worst because they were old enough to know better and, unlike their male equivalent, weren't basement dwellers.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Mar 4, 2018)

Oh boy, where do I even begin with this one? 

Here's but a short list of awful fandoms I've been involved with, both past and present.

Fallout
Grand Theft Auto
Hetalia
Naruto
Digimon
World of Darkness
Pathfinder
Attack On Titan
Resident Evil
InuYasha
Fullmetal Alchemist
Final Fantasy
Sailor Moon
Yu-Gi-Oh!


----------



## RodgerDodger (Mar 4, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Just like what you like and stay the fuck away from fandoms.  They're all shit.  They're more shit depending where you go, though.  Any tumblr part of a fandom is going to be the absolute worst part.



Any fan or single subject community will eventually attract some grouping of the most obsessed psychotic sperglings who will rapidly and steadily drive off the normal people until they have nothing left but an ever shrinking bubble of exceptionally bad mental health and horrid life decisions.


----------



## Satan's Gucci Shades (Mar 4, 2018)

Syaoran Li said:


> Attack On Titan



Holy shit I forgot how bad this fandom actually was. I remember when everyone was up in arms about the series being "Nazi propaganda!!!!!!" for no fucking reason.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Mar 4, 2018)

Political "fandoms" count?

I was very right winger some years ago. Nowadays I'm completely apolitical, I simply detest every ideology out there and don't care anymore.

For more nerdish things I would say I was part of the Nintendo fandom, my wake up call was when I found out playing Smash Bros with items should be punished with the death by the thousand cuts.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 4, 2018)

RodgerDodger said:


> Any fan or single subject community will eventually attract some grouping of the most obsessed psychotic sperglings who will rapidly and steadily drive off the normal people until they have nothing left but an ever shrinking bubble of exceptionally bad mental health and horrid life decisions.



Breaking Bad had a reasonably well behaved fandom.  There were a few people who obsessively A-Logged Skyler White and even one nutjob who threatened to murder Anna Gunn the actress, but stuff like that was very rare compared to fandoms where shit like that is a daily occurrence.  Maybe because content intended for adults attracts adults.


----------



## BroccoliBrain (Mar 4, 2018)

Dink Smallwood said:


> I don't associate myself with any fandom. They're all toxic.


I'm totally okay with being a "casual" fan if it means I can keep a hold of my life and my money.
Bonding with people over common interests is totally human but people proudly in a fandom are almost... autistic. Like c'mon Generic Dave, it's a nice day out, I wanna stretch my legs and walk the dog, but it's 3pm and Dave wants to eat his kids' cereal while waiting for Steven Universe to air (he's SUPPORTING official channels!), hotly debating about how they drew the blue girl wrong to some random fuck half way across the planet.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Mar 4, 2018)

:powerlevel: I'm a recovered brony, and I've lurked on the peripheries of the furry fandom since the fall of 1995.  /:powerlevel:


----------



## Robotron (Mar 4, 2018)

Even though I still like Undertale, i'm still surprised how quickly the fandom turned to shit in a single month, especially considering how nice and peaceful things were before the game launched.


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Mar 4, 2018)

i used to be part of the vocaloid/UTAU fandom until about 2016-ish. the majority of the fandom consists of 11 y/0 weeblets and yaoi/yuri-loving hambeasts who sperg about how their favorite voca/utauloid isn't as popular as hatsune miku and/or debate on an utauloid's gender/age because of their weird biography.

these fantards also threatened the artist who designed the spanish vocaloids, bruno and clara to death.


----------



## andr0id psycho sho(ker (Mar 4, 2018)

anyone remember when the My little pony fandom wasn't a toxic morass of drama and bad behavior that would make any content creator weep at what monster they created? Good times


----------



## Satan's Gucci Shades (Mar 5, 2018)

Robotron said:


> Even though I still like Undertale, i'm still surprised how quickly the fandom turned to shit in a single month, especially considering how nice and peaceful things were before the game launched.



There's a reason for that: Homestuck.

Undertale's creator Toby Fox did a lot (most) of the music for Homestuck, and was pretty well known in the fandom for doing so. So when Homestuck was on hiatus, and Toby announced he was releasing a game, flocks of Homestuck fans went there.

The Homestuck fandom was (and is still) notoriously bad, so all the problems and 'discourse' followed the fans.

The Undertale fandom is pretty decent on it's own, imo, if you stay away from shipping. Especially now that the hype died down, it's easy to enjoy and doesn't take away the fact that it's a nice game with an amazing soundtrack.


----------



## Half Mast Erection (Mar 5, 2018)

Sorry for the long post, but I just wanted to type it out and explain my stance. I'll put it in quotes if that makes it easier to not have to scroll too much.



> When it comes to anime, all fandoms are toxic. But one fandom I've witnessed, and even spoken to some in it on occasion, is the Yuri fandom.
> 
> Most people claim that Yaoi fans are the worst. At most, they're just ranting about how lusty they're genre is. How hot the guys are when doing stuff together.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fandom Trash (Mar 5, 2018)

arsenicCatnip said:


> Not involved with this fandom but wasn't the voltron fandom shitty? Especially with their blackmailing.




It is. Its the Klance shippers, which thought 2 boys would be a couple at the end of the series. Expect one is as straight as an arrow and hits on girls, and the other one just dont give a damn.


----------



## Bluey (Mar 5, 2018)

Past: Live a Live.  A friend and I been in it. It is a JRPG that does have a small fanbase, but half of them are extremely hostile and spreg over one Undertale Comment. They have some insane hate towards other Square games, mainly Chrono Trigger.  One story was when my friend helped this kid mod his Google + group, the said kid caused some drama with WhoisThisGit for not liking a chapter in a game and wanted people to defend him.

Mega Man has its ups and downs. It doesn't help that the series have different series and they are all split. I like Star Force. It gets hate from hard core Battle Network fans.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Mar 5, 2018)

Almost any Youtuber fandom I have witnessed is toxic.  The only one I have ever actively been a part of is the JonTron fandom.  My god, the tumblr leg of the fandom is made up of teenagers and autists who are more talk than action and who can't debate or argue without resorting to blocking and insulting the opposition.


----------



## gumboman (Mar 5, 2018)

fucking assasins creed franchise.

I mean I couldn't literally sleep properly when Desmond stabbed that blonde chick under the control of Apple.


----------



## Bluey (Mar 5, 2018)

gumboman said:


> fucking assasins creed franchise.
> 
> I mean I couldn't literally sleep properly when Desmond stabbed that blonde chick under the control of Apple.




I forgot that fandom even existed.


----------



## Half Mast Erection (Mar 5, 2018)

LagoonaBlue said:


> Almost any Youtuber fandom I have witnessed is toxic.  The only one I have ever actively been a part of is the JonTron fandom.  My god, the tumblr leg of the fandom is made up of teenagers and autists who are more talk than action and who can't debate or argue without resorting to blocking and insulting the opposition.


Even Jontron isn't immune to having a toxic fandom. Still love his videos though.


----------



## BroccoliBrain (Mar 5, 2018)

Memeanon said:


> i used to be part of the vocaloid/UTAU fandom until about 2016-ish. the majority of the fandom consists of 11 y/0 weeblets and yaoi/yuri-loving hambeasts who sperg about how their favorite voca/utauloid isn't as popular as hatsune miku and/or debate on an utauloid's gender/age because of their weird biography.
> 
> these fantards also threatened the artist who designed the spanish vocaloids, bruno and clara to death.


Oh _joy_, the singing robots fandom. I think they drank the tumblr kool aid. Go on UTAForum and you can see how many times the staff just lock down threads because they've turned into a dogpile screech match. I wouldn't say the majority of fans are tweens, they're anywhere from teenagers to young adults.
But garden-variety ship sperging is hardly the worst of it, let me tell you:


Spoiler: longass weeb shit:autism::autism::autism:




A slow and steady rise of people making genderqueer UTAU characters since 2013
Cilia (very respected producer) having to publicly apologise because she made a shota joke in a recent video (because the art is of Len, who is a young teenage male character)
People having meltdowns over the _word_ 'shota' on UTAForum because "it promotes pedophilia". Sure, I think lolis are for degenerates but I saw someone who made a harmless joke by naming their boy band S.H.O.T.A get dogpiled by more than one person, because one of them was a 'CSA survivor' and the name triggered them. lol.
Western Vocaloid artists being uncreative hacks - too many songs are about mental health/allude to dark themes for the purpose of 'raising awareness' while winning asspats for the suffering musician. They also all sound like somebody shat on a synthesizer. Crusher-P is probably to thank for this because she: is/was claimed to be nonbinary, is an actual rape survivor(?), her most famous songs are electronica. Predictably all the aspiring musicians who want to be as successful will copy this formula to death.
People will _lynch_ you if they think you have a pirated copy of the Vocaloid software.
^ Nowhere else have I seen pirates actually being attacked for what they do. I think it's a holdover from the late 2000's era of early Vocaloid, Japan apparently has values over the 'spirit' of a character (think image, reputation) and the early overseas fandom _loved_ to emulate the Japanese so not only is piracy bad, it's now a spiritually offensive taboo (how true that Japanese thing is, I don't know).
Planty-P, another producer, getting into hot shit first in 2013 for porting two Vocaloids across platforms (this was a legal grey aware and the whiff anything remotely illegal will make the Vocaloid fanbase react faster than francium). The software of these particular voices was from an iOS App and he got them to work on PC, the difference of which is a lite-editor vs full DAW.  He got in trouble, took it down and laid low until 2015 when another Vocaloid pair were to be released. He found a weakness on the website and basically leaked them before their official release date. This is an obvious no-no and he had to lurk once again. He had a soundcloud where he tried to begin a series of small talks about the Vocaloid software, including knowledge you're not likely to know unless you're a developer or reverse-engineered the software... It was interesting as fuck anyways. Sometime after _that, _Planty was chased off the scene for good, because he lead the project of a new Vocaloid and charity fundraiser that turned out to be fake: without Yamaha's knowledge he somehow obtained a devkit that let him produce his own voicebank. The proper process obviously requires you to go through Yamaha to create a voice and design they approve of. People were sick of being mislead and rightly questioned what he'd do with the money if he was going to mislead thousands to this extent. Now he's deleted everything and gone radio silent, except for a blip when he tried to sockpuppet on a twitter account only to post on the _wrong one_ (absolutely madman!) and besides the ghost stories, he's a literal who now.
Both fandoms (they overlap heavily) are downright anal over perceived plagiarism, which is to be expected because this is mostly an artist crowd who  have different values to, say, software devs releasing things on github with a CC license all the time. Being somewhat familiar with both makes me... sympathetic about Planty, because while he clearly wanted to be a known-and-loved producer, he could've made that software less of a blackbox but the TOS just doesn't allow for that kind of tinkering.
Around 2009(?) it was considered big news when a Japanese artist who did work for a popular video was found to plagiarise. She got chased off the scene.
Vocaloid Ruby, who is meant to be tan (because she's hispanic) had a design mix up during production and was mistakenly promoted with another design that was much paler. Whitewashing salt for _months_.
Since 2016, lots of new Western Vocaloids were in development that went nowhere because: Yamaha said no, they weren't legal in the first place, or the entitled fandom didn't like the concept before it got off the ground. An upcoming pair of Spanish Vocaloids got lukewarm reception because of their voices and design, then it got out that devs collaborated with someone in the European fandom with a lot of drama attached to his name and the whole thing was cancelled, with the main dev swearing off Vocaloid indefinitely.
Asking if the UTAU _Namine Ritsu_ is a boy or a girl is a conversational nuke. Too many get defensive on whether calling Ritsu a trap is offensive, whether he's nonbinary, a crossdresser, transexual. The design is an anime girl in an elaborate costume but the profile says it's a 6 year old boy and those boobs are actually missiles which is why he weighs several tonnes. _It's a joke, people_. A joke character thought up by _2chan, _don't think too hard. But if it matters, the gender is "okama", which is 'trap'.
Oldschool: Whether or not Kagamine Len/Rin are blood siblings or a 'reflection' of each other. Yamaha flip-flopped over this one and it didn't help. The "Kagami" part of their names _means_ mirror, they have a left/right theme and there are countless songs that interpret them as anything under the sun. It shouldn't matter, but once upon a weeb, it did.
Whether or not shipping the younger characters with older characters is pedophilia, followed by nitpicking over "pedophilia vs ephebophilia".
If thigh-highs/warm warmers is copying the 'Miku Formula', even though the 'Miku Formula' is deliberately the most generic, anime-pandering design around.






I won't pretend I consider myself an actual oldfag, I miss the days when 'Vocaloid' meant shitty subs from Niconico in 144p and people still remembered Miku owes a lot of her success on actual meme magic: her variant of Leek Spin/Loituma Girl.


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Mar 5, 2018)

Puar said:


> One story was when my friend helped this kid mod his Google + group, the said kid caused some drama with WhoisThisGit for not liking a chapter in a game and wanted people to defend him.


fftopic: Isn't Git the same dude who had somewhat of a hate-boner for Undertale?


----------



## Bluey (Mar 6, 2018)

Yeeb-Renzo said:


> fftopic: Isn't Git the same dude who had somewhat of a hate-boner for Undertale?



Yup.

I use to watch his older vids before the Undertale Hate Boner/LaL Dick Sucking worship. As well for his weird hate on Tails from Sonic.

Back on topic.

With Megaman. You have the classic vs X fans. I can understand a distaste for X by classic fans for being 'Dark' and 'Gritty'. There are the ones who howl over Zero or say that X isn't "cutesy" like classic.

There are also fans who hate Zero and praise Axl and people who flat out hate Axl. Do not get me started on the whole "Zero killed everyone" theory.


----------



## omori (Mar 6, 2018)

Harry Potter, which has has somehow gone from bad to worse in recent years. People taking the narrative way too seriously and applying everything from the books to everyday life from classifying people to politics, JK going off the deep end with her virtue signalling, I can go on and on. I almost wish for the old days of bad fan fiction


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Mar 6, 2018)

Half Mast Erection said:


> Even Jontron isn't immune to having a toxic fandom. Still love his videos though.



His new girlfriend knows about his fandom and is a bit weirded out by it, but she said she tried to ignore the weirder parts of it.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Mar 6, 2018)

Any fandom I end being in is either 
- dead/small/only has Japanese fans (so I cannot participate, or it is just porn, or it's literally two pixiv-roaming weirdos in their 40's)
- huge and toxic
- dives headfirst into toxicity soon because new entry comes out and brings in bad blood (good example being MLP - I wanna time-travel and yell at Faust to not do FIM sometimes... and I feel Wheel of time is going to become one once the proposed "feminist angle" adaptation comes out).
There are few exceptions, and also lots of ones where I am sure they're toxic, so I just don't seek out fanworks at all.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Mar 6, 2018)

dbz and naruto for anime and well, any toy fandom like bionicle or transformers. not overly shitty like the former, but have their faults.


----------



## andr0id psycho sho(ker (Mar 6, 2018)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Harry Potter, which has has somehow gone from bad to worse in recent years. People taking the narrative way too seriously and applying everything from the books to everyday life from classifying people to politics, JK going off the deep end with her virtue signalling, I can go on and on. I almost wish for the old days of bad fan fiction



Well at least you can still enjoy reading the books in a calm quiet place like when they first came out


----------



## Sure Thing Idiot (Mar 7, 2018)

The Nightmare Before Christmas was one of my favorite movies as a kid, for real. Now the fanbase wafts emo, cringe from wherever it may be and that makes me sorry I saw it in theatres because I never watched it that way. It was just fun to me as a magical, Halloween fairy tale. It's got this weird emo-tag to it that doesn't even fit the movie storyline because the story is pretty happy and has a happy ending.

Pokemon also. I like the turn-based style gameplay and the variety of being able to choose your own team, but I can't name the seven billion pokemon there are, the moves or types or stats, and I don't care to.


----------



## Yellow Shirt Guy (Mar 7, 2018)

Runescape circa 2005-early 08


----------



## Reynard (Mar 7, 2018)

I've been somewhat involved with the furry fandom for a few years at this point, and there's a lot of shit that goes down there.  I won't claim to be immune to causing drama (albeit not intentionally), no one is, but shit, it's fun to watch some of the shit out there.  The furry fandom's second biggest output to art and porn is easily drama.  Need I mention Rainfurrest, where the staff didn't give a shit and just let people do whatever (I've heard stories of people ODing, kids getting alcohol poisoning, so many diapers, etc.), to drama between different parts of the community, and don't even get me started on the political furries.

Both the SJWs and alt-furries are perhaps some of the worst wastes of skin I've ever had the displeasure of coming across.  The SJW furries are just as you would expect, and the alt-furry is essentially some of the most depraved parts of the fandom _without_ self-awareness.  Typically I don't care what someone is into so long as it's not hurting people and they're aware that it's bizarre, but then they add politics to that.  Both sides are equally toxic and attempt to constantly recruit people for their pussy pseudo-gang war where they act like something around the base idea of talking animals needs to have a unified political stance.  I'm not saying you can't use anthropomorphics to do political cartoons and whatnot, but this is a fandom based around an idea so vast and vague as anthropomorphic animals, it's hard to say that it should be political with a straight face.  I could at least understand it in a fandom for something that's inherently political, such as the works of Ayn Rand or George Orwell's _Animal Farm_, but shit like that doesn't exist to my knowledge aside from the people who use Rand's philosophy to excuse their assholish behavior.  My point is, if the thing you're a fandom about isn't centered around something political, why include politics?  I fucking swear, I see this everywhere and it's perhaps the reason I rarely even interact with the fandoms that I'm in.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Mar 7, 2018)

weirdMcGee said:


> dbz



I've met a good number of DBZ fans who were pretty cool, though they were of those who watched it when it first came to the States so they had a positive influence from it, and it seems most of those old-school fans also have gone out of their way to watch the regular Dragon Ball, so they're pretty chill. And God bless you if you're the elusive _GT_ fan, I hadn't really met anyone who liked it until I expressed I was watching it and people started admitting it wasn't too bad but was still disappointing. But it seems like that's changed this past decade, and that's thanks to _Kai_ bringing in more people into the fandom (myself included), which wouldn't have been a bad thing if there was just as much of a positive influence to it. _Super_ hasn't helped, I'd go so far as to say they're the newer fans of anime who got into it thanks to _SAO_ and _AOT_, and they're really obnoxious, especially on YouTube (autistic ramblings).

Some months back my brothers had an encounter with these kids who obviously saw nothing but _Super_, and they only knew this because the one twin was wearing his "Just Saiyan" shirt and so the kids approached them and were like, "Yo, you guys like _Super_, too?" But none of the twins were watching it (their reasonings behind it is because they don't like Goku's character in the show), so they just said "Nah, DB_Z_", and then the kids snapped "Then you're not real fans."

I don't blame anyone who wants to punch these snot-nosed brats into the sun for saying something that stupid, or just being modern anime fans in general. I once was approached by some high school kid while I was browsing something _Kill la Kill_-related at the mall and asked how much I liked the show, and so I thought we'd have a decent conversation talking about that season's current anime or something. Then he asked after about the thirty-second mark if I liked _Sword Art Online_. I don't necessarily _hate_ it, I just think it's nothing special and could've been handled better, and that's exactly what I said and he just turned and walked away back to his buddies.


----------



## Oglooger (Sep 17, 2018)

Being a weeabo who loves old anime like Slayers and Urusei Yatsura makes it hard for me to relate to other weeabs.
mosto f the ones I met still think Yugioh abridged is the height of hilarity or gasp at the thought that I don't care about AoT or Death Note.
I'm also into the middle ages, things like Armor, Combat, folklore and middle English interest me, but on Twitter, most of the people interested in Medieval folklore seem to be fat cat ladies who write books like "The medievalist's guide to the Zombie Apocalypse" or post their medieval feminist fantasies. at least Battle of Nations and the SCA won't disappoint me.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Sep 17, 2018)

Sure Thing Idiot said:


> The Nightmare Before Christmas was one of my favorite movies as a kid, for real. Now the fanbase wafts emo, cringe from wherever it may be and that makes me sorry I saw it in theatres because I never watched it that way. It was just fun to me as a magical, Halloween fairy tale. It's got this weird emo-tag to it that doesn't even fit the movie storyline because the story is pretty happy and has a happy ending.
> 
> Pokemon also. I like the turn-based style gameplay and the variety of being able to choose your own team, but I can't name the seven billion pokemon there are, the moves or types or stats, and I don't care to.



Pokemon also gave birth to the worst kind of furry. Like the kind that shouldn't be legally allowed to own domesticated animals.


----------



## Reynard (Sep 17, 2018)

Uncanny Valley said:


> Pokemon also gave birth to the worst kind of furry. Like the kind that shouldn't be legally allowed to own domesticated animals.


From my experience, there's a lot of Pokefurs that aren't well-adjusted at all.  Some are cool.  I've met a few that are actually pretty chill, and sometimes the anthro art of Pokemon can be cool, but I generally shy away from the general Pokefur sector.


----------



## omori (Sep 17, 2018)

Communities count too right? If so it's cosplay. Shit ton of dramaqueens and virtue signalers. People who turn a silly weekend hobby into literally their entire career which definitely has a shelf live if you're a ~sexy cosplayer~

Still involved in it though cause it's one of the few things that make me happy nowadays.


----------



## PoisonedBun (Sep 17, 2018)

Oh boy, this thread was made for me. Does anybody else remember when the tumblr Professor Layton fandom went through a huge vore phase?


----------



## Oglooger (Sep 17, 2018)

Cho Chan said:


> remember when the tumblr Professor Layton fandom went through a huge vore phase?


I'm sorry, what?


----------



## PoisonedBun (Sep 17, 2018)

Oglooger said:


> I'm sorry, what?


Around the release of Miracle Mask, a lot of new people came into the fandom since it was on a new console. I won't name names but someone who got into the Professor Layton fandom was huge into vore. For whatever reason a lot of people admired this person (possibly brought their friends along as well)? And multiple fetish related Professor Layton blogs and art started cropping up, the height of this being called Voremonsterfroshel or something. I'd say the height of this lasted for a good two or three months. I probably have some old art of theirs lying around if I can find it. It's....not very good. They've improved artistically since then but their art has always kind of inherently had an 'off' quality to it.


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Sep 18, 2018)

The My Little Pony Fandom, yeah, i know :autism:, i was part of the fandom for about two years, i used to post on the pony threads on /co/ back in 2010 and part of 2011, after that i moved to a MLP imageboard, at fist it was "normal" people talking about the show, favorite character, favorite episode, writer etc. but as time passed and the fandom grew bigger around the time season 2 started, things really went to shit, there was pretty much a constant civil war inside the fandom, a fanon vs canon  war, hell, it was weird to see people upset because a background character didn't have the same personality as their favorite fanfic, shipping wars on daily basis, complaints if an episode pandered to much or it didn't pander enough to the fans, harassment to writers and voice actors,  etc. i left the community and stopped watching the show altogether when season 2 ended, and man, it seems i missed a lot of drama, Twilicorn, Equestria Girls, Episode 100, and who knows what else, i have no regrets


----------



## Red Hood (Sep 18, 2018)

Warning: Mini reviews embedded.

I tend towards this with Konami franchises. I left a Silent Hill board after getting tired of everyone fellating the newer games before they even came out. Also in Off Topic they all seemed to be weirded out by the concept of Western style RPGs and didn't like the amount of choice or that you can potentially have an "evil" character.

I left a Castlevania board for similar reasons- I found the first Lords of Shadow incomprehensible after my first playthrough and caught flak because I thought the gameplay itself was a pale imitation of better games with very little of the Castlevania style to it.

Let's be real: it's great that they got Patrick Stewart for voiceovers but no one has ever played Castlevania for a deep storyline. I don't want to listen to paragraphs of dialogue (unless it's unintentionally comical). I want to whip things.

They probably wouldn't like my thoughts on the Netflix Castlevania, either, but I'll spare those.


----------



## Pina Colada (Sep 18, 2018)

Syaoran Li said:


> Yu-Gi-Oh!


Ah, this. There were reruns of Duel Monsters on TV when I slowly but surely got into the series (I didn't get into DX or 5Ds), and I was lucky not to get too caught up with the dreaded Tumblr fandom. There were a few people who were okay, but the majority of it was made up of yaoi fangirls, shipping/series wars, and meme sperging with a side of pedophilia (ugh).


Oglooger said:


> mosto f the ones I met still think Yugioh abridged is the height of hilarity


I never really liked the Abridged series aside from a few choice quotes, but even then I kept to myself.


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Sep 18, 2018)

Overwatch, it's even worse than the COD one


----------



## cornucopia (Sep 18, 2018)

like every other girl when she was thirteen i used to be obsessed with superwholock

at least i wasn't a horse girl


----------



## Alfons Schmitler (Sep 18, 2018)

Desire Lines said:


> I swear to god I am cursed.



Nah you aren't. You can already tell beforehand if something is gonna get really popular with autists. So better enjoy it and let it go quick before they get their eyes on it.
I think the latest noteworthy victim of this was Doki Doki Literature Club.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Sep 18, 2018)

Back in 2012 I used to be part of a fan group that was devoted to Stephen Fry. There was even a name for the group and Stephen used to acknowledge the group a lot on Twitter. They'd do meetups at signings and everything. He knew me and most of the members by our online names and forum names back when he had an online forum. Back when it was fun we'd do group projects to make birthday presents and Christmas gifts for him. This group got really cliquey though because of certain women who were and still are scarily obsessed with the man and in the end it became toxic and this group fell apart. I unfriended the craziest members of this group because they got worse and worse over time. (TBH it was one woman only and she's a stalker now.) I can tell this person wants to go back to the old days when Stephen would talk to us and give the group attention. I'm glad the whole group is over because it's taught me how insane celebrity fan groups get and how scary fan worship is. 

Honestly his worst fans are women.


----------



## hadrian (Sep 19, 2018)

currently for me its splatoon, curiously enough. insane amounts of :autism: all over a game about cephalopod-humanoid kids battling for fun. notable sources of drama include shipping (naturally) and recently there was a whole shitstorm about content creators (including the official splatfest artist) making a darkskin character .1 shade lighter to fit the palette of the artwork


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Sep 19, 2018)

I was into pokemons but then I got old enough to get stiffies from pictures of naked women so I used my limited dial-up time on those instead.


----------



## Keep Yourself Safe (Sep 19, 2018)

I was a techno purist, drugs + records + :autism:



 
Still like it tbh, listening to some old tunes right now I just like other music as well.


----------



## Terran Wraith (Sep 19, 2018)

Three letters make a word that resonate great autism: MLP

It's still a fun show, but fandoms? Never again.


----------



## Deadwaste (Sep 19, 2018)

you know those cartoon spergs who complain that new cartoons are garbage and their old ones werent? i was something like that until i joined here and realized that kind of mentality is not good


----------



## Shokew (Sep 19, 2018)

The cartoon/anime and any specific parts of it in general just grind my gears, honestly. If I have an opinion on what's good or not, it tends to be unpopular or better yet, I keep it to myself. Too many toxic fuckers running about ruin both types of mediums for me. And it doesn't help that most people in these bases are easily manipulated sheep to a herd to nowhere. FACT.

I'm only scratching the surface here. I stand by my past sentiment.... Fanbases in general are cancer; however, hatedoms are so much worse.


----------



## Muttnik (Sep 19, 2018)

Back in the day, the shipping wars in the Buffy fandom were strong and fierce. To this day, it's still going on to some extent and all sides have been incoherently shitting on each other without mercy or reason. That said, the sides have appeared to have formed a truce with each other based on their mutual hatred for Joss Whedon and how he fucked everything up in the god-awful comics.

So...progress?


----------



## Tramadol (Sep 19, 2018)

The GTA community (GTA Online, GTAForums, etc) is a dumpster fire of 'tism, tryhards and dumbasses. GTA Online is an awful awful cesspit with tryhards pretty much ruining the game for others. 

The only decent fandom and fanbase that's not full of idiots I'm apart of is the Call of Duty: Zombies community . It's a pretty chill community with not a lot of infighting


----------



## HaldolJunkie (Sep 19, 2018)

One word: juggalos


----------



## sadstuck (Sep 19, 2018)

All of them.
Worshipping a media franchise is not right and a sign of autism and/or severe mental illness.


----------



## Oglooger (Sep 20, 2018)

I used to hang out with the hipsters in high school.


----------



## Horny Skunk (Sep 20, 2018)

Bonk said:


> The GTA community (GTA Online, GTAForums, etc) is a dumpster fire of 'tism, tryhards and dumbasses. GTA Online is an awful awful cesspit with tryhards pretty much ruining the game for others.


I can attest to this. GTAForums has always seemingly been non-stop spergfest of people whining over which installment is the best. I can also say with certainty that I never cared for Online. For me it ruined the integrity of the franchise.


----------



## Mao Hao Hao (Sep 20, 2018)

I used to be into SMITE, mostly for the lore and gods since I'm big into mythology, but the fandom was kind of terrible. Not as awful or as toxic as LOL, but getting there


----------



## Powerdrilldo (Sep 20, 2018)

I used to be a part of the emo/scene community but then I became an adult and got a job instead of being an asshole edgelord


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Sep 20, 2018)

Alto said:


> Back in the day, the shipping wars in the Buffy fandom were strong and fierce. To this day, it's still going on to some extent and all sides have been incoherently shitting on each other without mercy or reason. That said, the sides have appeared to have formed a truce with each other based on their mutual hatred for Joss Whedon and how he fucked everything up in the god-awful comics.
> 
> So...progress?



I am personally shocked at the amount of praise and respect Whedon gets. Nobody can make a show like Dollhouse and not be a fucking creep.


----------



## Muttnik (Sep 20, 2018)

Uncanny Valley said:


> I am personally shocked at the amount of praise and respect Whedon gets. Nobody can make a show like Dollhouse and not be a fucking creep.



You'd be surprised that most of the fandom despises Whedon and his twisted view on romance. The fandom is pretty much in universal agreement that David Fury, Jane Epenson, Douglas Petrie, Drew Goddard, etc. Were the true heroes behind the show. Whedon only ever wrote occasionally and wasn't as up on his creepy high horse as he is now. That said, fans were still pissed at how cruel and indecisive he could be and he lowkey helped stoke the fires of the stupid shipping wars with his inability to commit to a couple. Eventually, fans got sick of his shit and deemed him the true enemy.

I guess bashing Joss Whedon is enough to bring even the most bitter of enemies together.


----------



## atari (Sep 24, 2018)

I used to hang out with the weeaboos back in middle school/my freshman year high school. Granted I'll still occasionally watch anime in my spare time, but I thankfully learned that enjoying it by myself is much better than cutting about my school in an AOT jacket. While I did meet my best friend through anime, I met way more personal lolcows, and how far people will go for their favorite anime character is a little scary sometimes. I really fucking lucked out though when the sophomore year anime club's yearbook photo was accidentally replaced by another club's, thank god. I was in the club for long enough for that photo, but luckily any physical evidence of me being lumped in with the cringiest kids in school was gone.

Also probably obviously furries, I keep to myself & stay out of the fandom for obvious reasons, but most of the petty drama is hilarious to watch from afar. For anyone who happens to know the popular YouTube animator lupisvulpes, a few summers ago she sold some of her popular characters, and after a bit of drama it culminated in someone doxxing her - I really want to say over not selling them one of the characters, or her making a mistake and selling it to someone else and then saying the doxxer could buy it, I don't remember - but it was incredible watching people losing their damn minds over some pixels on a screen.


----------



## Ava_Merlot (Sep 25, 2018)

I used to be in mlp, su, hs, anime, and LoL. All communities are fucking toxic, which is no surprise but back when I was on tumblr I carved out my own little niche that was relatively drama and toxic free. Until it got to the point where I had to leave.


----------



## GethN7 (Sep 25, 2018)

As those who read the thread I started on the subject, the Hyperdimension Neptunia fandom is a magnet for ne'er do wells, namely the porn hounds, especially the lolifags who seem to have skipped the memo (or have ignored it) from the series itself lolicons are sick fucks.

If I could fling all those deviants off a cliff, I'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Spunt (Sep 25, 2018)

Fucking hell, metal fans.

Because metal has a reputation for being music for "outsiders" and "rejects", it attracts the kind of people who are outsiders and rejects for very good reasons. Any metal forum or meetup will be filled to the brim with thirsty incels, acne-riddled autists, creeps, edgelords and drooling speds. Hipsterism, gatekeeping and elitism are fucking plagues on the metal community as well, with people unironically using the the phrase "false metal" to describe any metal that they, personally, do not listen to. The thing is, different types of metal have different kinds of weirdos infesting their fandoms:

Progressive metal: Bands like Dream Theater and Between the Buried and Me are the Rick and Morty of heavy metal, as a significant percentage of their fans think that listening to such "complex" and "challenging" music makes them smarter than everyone else. It really, really doesn't.

Power metal: I don't know if it's the major keys, simplistic chord progressions or cheesy lyrics, but power metal attracts autism like no other sub-genre. The fanbase of bands like Dragonforce or Rhapsody of Fire have massive crossover with things like MLP, Steven Universe and Warhammer, with all the greasy fedora-tipping that implies.

Industrial Metal: For some reason Industrial Metal has become the accepted soundtrack to school shootings. Whether it's ageing 90's spooky kids who still listen to Marilyn Manson (Christ his fanbase are speds, especially these days), KMFDM or Rammstein, or the real weirdos who put on Laibach or Attrition as they scrawl their manifestoes against Chad and Stacey, this is the genre of choice for people who want to look dangerous, or actually are.

Black Metal: Black Metal fans are a joke _even amongst other metal fans_ because they take their ludicrously stupid music so incredibly seriously. The fact Varg Vikernes, a literal Nazi terrorist who was convicted of killing one of his bandmates, is probably the patron saint of Black Metal despite shitting out some of the worst "music" ever to pollute the genre tells you just the kind of tryhard edgelords that listen to this stuff and what their priorities are. Any black metal band who sells more than about 10 records or has production values that involve being able to hear the music properly is instantly dismissed as "untrve" and blacklisted.

Slayer fans: Deserve their own category -


----------



## John Wick (Sep 25, 2018)

Spunt said:


> Industrial Metal: For some reason Industrial Metal has become the accepted soundtrack to school shootings. Whether it's ageing 90's spooky kids who still listen to Marilyn Manson (Christ his fanbase are speds, especially these days), KMFDM or Rammstein, or the real weirdos who put on Laibach or Attrition as they scrawl their manifestoes against Chad and Stacey, this is the genre of choice for people who want to look dangerous, or actually are.


 THIEVES, THIEVES AND LIARS, MURDERERS, HYPOCRITES AND BASTARDS.


----------



## Anus (Sep 25, 2018)

Spunt said:


> Fucking hell, metal fans.
> 
> Because metal has a reputation for being music for "outsiders" and "rejects", it attracts the kind of people who are outsiders and rejects for very good reasons. Any metal forum or meetup will be filled to the brim with thirsty incels, acne-riddled autists, creeps, edgelords and drooling speds. Hipsterism, gatekeeping and elitism are fucking plagues on the metal community as well, with people unironically using the the phrase "false metal" to describe any metal that they, personally, do not listen to. The thing is, different types of metal have different kinds of weirdos infesting their fandoms:
> 
> ...



I have never seen such an extreme dichotomy as the metal fandom. Metalheads are either some of the chillest people ever, or toxic douchebags as you described, with very little in-between. Unfortunately, in my teenage years, I was one of those douchey gatekeepers. From what I've seen, you either grow up, or you're ostracized to your little corner of douchebags no one likes.


----------



## Black Waltz (Sep 25, 2018)

Spunt said:


> Fucking hell, metal fans.
> 
> Because metal has a reputation for being music for "outsiders" and "rejects", it attracts the kind of people who are outsiders and rejects for very good reasons. Any metal forum or meetup will be filled to the brim with thirsty incels, acne-riddled autists, creeps, edgelords and drooling speds. Hipsterism, gatekeeping and elitism are fucking plagues on the metal community as well, with people unironically using the the phrase "false metal" to describe any metal that they, personally, do not listen to. The thing is, different types of metal have different kinds of weirdos infesting their fandoms:
> 
> ...


I didn't even think people who listened to that sort of music were super elitist about it.


----------



## Give Her The D (Nov 27, 2019)

I've been unironically been listening to some K-pop since I saw the K/DA video. K-Pop stans have some of the biggest brain damage I've ever seen, but it's catchy.

Just enjoy what you like and don't get involved with the retards.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Nov 27, 2019)

my little pony


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 27, 2019)

Inflatable Julay said:


> my little pony



at least g4 is dead


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Nov 27, 2019)

I liked Rick and Morty before the fan base went psycho and it became retarded.


----------



## Pissmaster (Nov 27, 2019)

mr.moon1488 said:


> I liked Rick and Morty before the fan base went psycho and it became exceptional.



That just happened all at once when season 3 was on its way, and the creators said "We're gonna hire WOMEN WRITERS because we *respect women*, suck it haters" and the fanbase had a civil war between people criticizing the new episodes rightfully for the quality nosediving, and the league of sycophants on Reddit and Twitter, Dan Harmon included, screeching "You just hate it because you don't _*respect women*_" between bellowings about Pickle Rick and McDonald's Schezuan Sauce.  

The first two seasons of Rick & Morty are some of the best television overall from the 2010s.  The first episode of the third season was pretty good, too, but it ends with the bit about Schezuan Sauce and that kicks off the shitty era of Rick & Morty.  There's even a self-insert of one of the writers, the fat Asian one, where she goes off on a preachy tangent in the Pickle Rick episode.


----------



## W00K #17 (Nov 27, 2019)

Jamband scene


----------



## Sexual Chocolate (Nov 27, 2019)

The retro computer / console scene is full of exceptional characters. It's amazing how much e-drama, crowdfunding scams, and flame wars about systems that were obsolete 30 years ago middle aged autists can create


----------



## Dumb Bitch Smoothie (Nov 27, 2019)

Oh god I've been in a lot

Kamen Rider/Super Sentai/general tokusatsu and Japanese TV and film was probably one of the worst 

Also theme park enthusiasts are yikes now


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Nov 27, 2019)

Spunt said:


> Fucking hell, metal fans.



If you're an american I have found your problem.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Nov 27, 2019)

/pol/ (duh.) I really don't need to explain, but /pol/ and /b/ went from cesspits that you could poke and watch jump to pozloading my neghole poo in all the worst ways. It honestly used to be surrealist shitposting meets nazi-larping and then basically everyone with an internet connection knows how thoroughly that spiralled down the toilet.

Only other fandom I associate with is the firearms community and if you want a better rundown on what that looks like, go to /k/, but i'll sum up the toxic types here:

Fudds- The M1911 is the greatest firearm ever produced, .45 kills everything and is the best caliber bar none. If it doesn't have wood furniture, it's not worth shooting. Unironically believes the M14 will make a comeback as the standard issue rifle for the US military. Usually older, but have a cancerous following among dweebs still in the "WWII Is über cool" phase of Middle School. (Basically, just say 'Ok, Boomer' and keep walking.)

Bubba- Mix a fudd with a hardcore DIY'er. Give him zero sense of aesthetics, and give him a lot of money. Bubba's gonna take any gun he gets his hands on and "customize" it to ruination.

Slav gremlins-might be slavs, might not. Point is that these lot worship the AK-47, AK-74, Dragunov, and basically any other firearm produced in the USSR. Slav gremlins are what you get if heavily armed weaboos instead worshipped the USSR. Extremely likely to feign russian accents (butchering pronunciation, too), show up in Soviet gear, and cry over their Chinese copies of Russian firearms that they can barely shoot for lack of money and skill.

Furries- yup, they are most certainly here too. It's really just a matter of if they are flagrant enough to show up to shows or stores in their fetish costumes. Only value they have is confusing and horrifying the boomers.

Wehraboos-see Slav gremlins but with German WWII materiel.

Soccer Dads-if it has been featured in a recent action movie or as a piece of military hardware, these suburbanites will own, but never shoot these guns. Especially fixated on Glocks and Remshit, these guys believe that owning these weapons is enough to make them the noble, 'murrican, defensive fathers and husbands they aspire to be. Also likely to say "operator" or "tactical" unironically. Often are or are related to Mall Ninjas

Actual Hillbillies- more often than not know how to use their guns, can be sketchy and will moat certainly try to screw you over on a sale or other deal.


----------



## Chan Fan (Nov 27, 2019)

Spunt said:


> Fucking hell, metal fans.
> 
> Because metal has a reputation for being music for "outsiders" and "rejects", it attracts the kind of people who are outsiders and rejects for very good reasons. Any metal forum or meetup will be filled to the brim with thirsty incels, acne-riddled autists, creeps, edgelords and drooling speds. Hipsterism, gatekeeping and elitism are fucking plagues on the metal community as well, with people unironically using the the phrase "false metal" to describe any metal that they, personally, do not listen to. The thing is, different types of metal have different kinds of weirdos infesting their fandoms:
> 
> ...



Talking about metal is sort of like talking about anime - the kind you like is never as good as the kind someone else likes and they don't want anything to do with the ones you like but want you to immediately worship and like the kind they like.

I'd say Metallica fans deserve their own category, and even then you have to separate the fans into two camps - "Yeah, I like Metallica" and "I like old Metallica."


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 27, 2019)

Dumb Bitch Smoothie said:


> Oh god I've been in a lot
> 
> Kamen Rider/Super Sentai/general tokusatsu and Japanese TV and film was probably one of the worst
> 
> Also theme park enthusiasts are yikes now



I'm just amazed a genre that literally requires you to be able to read subs is chock full of illiterate tards.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Nov 28, 2019)

Not sure how much of a fandom you could call it, but I will never participate in book reading/discussion groups anymore. Every single time you're either going to get stuck with a group of 30+ year old men/women children who have only read Harry Potter and other YA series meant for middle school kids and have no desire to challenge themselves with anything adult because it's "problematic" Who treat HP as their personal Bible.

Or you'll get stuck with a group of fart-huffing snobs who think you're a knuckle dragging troglodyte if you've ever read and enjoyed a novel penned after 1750. Who will take up the entire session navel gazing about how deep and symbolic Don Quioxte's left shoelace is. Lord have mercy on your soul if you've ever enjoyed _gasp! _genre fiction.


----------



## Judge Holden (Nov 28, 2019)

Chan Fan said:


> Talking about metal is sort of like talking about anime - the kind you like is never as good as the kind someone else likes and they don't want anything to do with the ones you like but want you to immediately worship and like the kind they like.
> 
> I'd say Metallica fans deserve their own category, and even then you have to separate the fans into two camps - "Yeah, I like Metallica" and "I like old Metallica."


Pity the Nu Metal fan who wanders in to conversation with a bunch of self declared metalheads...


----------



## Teadrinkr (Nov 28, 2019)

Surprisingly I still have some good memories of Hetalia, regardless of what a horrible fandom it was. I don't like watching it after that dub actor turned out to be a nonce, and the fandoms dead, but the characters still have a small place in my heart haha. Never participated in the "toxic" side though, getting up in arms over a ship is gayer than the ship itself imo.

That's why I avoided Jojo until the fandom chilled itself out. Memory is fuzzy, but I remember what I saw of them was quite bad back when it first came out.


----------



## Chan Fan (Nov 28, 2019)

I mentioned this (sort of) in my metal post but yeah talking to people about anime is a nightmare.  I like a few series but I'll only talk about them if I am directly asked which ones I like and even then it feels like being interrogated.  I wish I could say that people were only catty about that sort of thing in high school but it extends well into adulthood.  The problem I had within my friend group was that my family didn't have cable so I could only watch anime that came on regular TV or ask people to record it for me to watch later so I always felt like I was missing out.  The other odd example was that some people didn't consider that you really watched an anime until you saw the unedited, not-for-TV version.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Nov 28, 2019)

Chan Fan said:


> I mentioned this (sort of) in my metal post but yeah talking to people about anime is a nightmare.  I like a few series but I'll only talk about them if I am directly asked which ones I like and even then it feels like being interrogated.  I wish I could say that people were only catty about that sort of thing in high school but it extends well into adulthood.  The problem I had within my friend group was that my family didn't have cable so I could only watch anime that came on regular TV or ask people to record it for me to watch later so I always felt like I was missing out.  The other odd example was that some people didn't consider that you really watched an anime until you saw the unedited, not-for-TV version.



God help you if you prefer the dubbed version of an anime as well. Jesus you'll never hear the end of it.


----------



## Chan Fan (Dec 7, 2019)

This came up in a conversation yesterday and I realized it wasn't just me who had experienced it - comic shop nerd groups who have a "leader" no one questions.  It's not something I ever fell prey to but I was around it and it was just so sad.  Nerds who go along with this kind of thing deserve the beta stigma that comes with it.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Dec 7, 2019)

Comic books. It's ether SocJus cancer or "the Industry is dying" doomers these days.

Mortal Kombat was infamous for it back in the day too, there was a good site called MKServertrash that documented how awful it was. I imagine it's only gotten worse since NRS started drinking the kool-aid.


----------



## Ilackcreativity (Dec 7, 2019)

See avatar I was a brony unfortunately, also I was apart of the Fallout, Halo, and TF2 communities.


----------



## Just wandering (Jun 20, 2020)

Crash bandicoot fanbase. They are entitled and don't know what they really want. On reddit it mostly just complain because they will use a new model for the next game obviously

I dunno but I see a pattern, Why a game with furry character that cater to kid attract the most autistic people? (sonic,pokemon, fnaf undertale...)


----------



## Nakie (Jun 20, 2020)

Currently a fan of BTS because I really enjoy the music. But I've tucked myself away with fellow adult fans that want nothing to do with teenage twitter spergs. We just want to talk about music, recipes, video games, and dick.


----------



## Teadrinkr (Jun 20, 2020)

Just remembered MMD was a phase of my life. The most autistic fandom with the most autistic slapfights over a few polygons that no-one knows exactly who made.
Aside from constant slapfights over "muh moddles" I can't think of anything particularly _bad_ the fanbase did besides assaulting your eyes with badly done raycast effect and overly edgy TDA clone OC #5.

Nowadays most people who still use that dinosaur of a program seethe about Japanese modelers making it harder for them to get their content by using complicated passwords.
Anyone who actually cares about 3DCG moved or are in the process of moving to other programs.

Blender is my program of choice now. Don't have to worry about autistic rules if the model is mine.


----------



## Lensherr (Jun 26, 2020)

The Marvel, DC, and Star Wars fandoms are all full of massively autistic, melodramatic faggots to varying degrees, and also happen to be among the main ones that I was drawn to as a high school and early college student. Just constant arguing and fanboy dick-measuring over whatever their favorite installments of any of the respective franchises made them a drag to participate in. 

As far as decent fandoms I've interacted with, the _It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia _fandom, despite being a show about horrible people, is pretty relaxed and mature (in contrast, ironically, to the aforementioned three fanbases revolving around franchises centered on heroic characters). Even if people didn't like the more recent seasons/episodes, they were able to get across their points without coming across like they thought that the world was ending and they were going through a huge fucking spiritual crisis. In turn, people were able to politely disagree with them and have intelligent, civil conversations.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jun 27, 2020)

Sexual Chocolate said:


> The retro computer / console scene is full of exceptional characters. It's amazing how much e-drama, crowdfunding scams, and flame wars about systems that were obsolete 30 years ago middle aged autists can create


It's because the hit of nostalgia is never as good as the anticipation of it. I've had people get super pushy for me to set up one of the older systems from my collectionn so they can relive childhood memories only to look crestfallen after two minutes and turn the thing off. People collect for two reasons, there are people like me who enjoy older computers and games for what they are, and never expect more, then there are those who are constantly trying to recreate a feeling of excitement and comfort they can never truly find and because of that they're always angry and depressed at the hobby they insist they find fulfilling.


----------



## Jeff Boomhauer (Jun 27, 2020)

Nintendo as a whole, though there are particular fandoms that I've had more direct participation in.

Super Smash Bros. I frequented the Brawl board on GameFAQs and I did some posting on Smash Boards before the For Wii U/3DS release . The games are fun, but with so many franchises represented and so many people begging for characters, the autism got way too exhausting to put up with. The amount of entitlement and salt people display whenever their most desired character doesn't get revealed is ridiculous. Luckily, ignoring the fandom (save for lurking on KF's Smash Bros. Community thread every so often), made the anticipation for Ultimate and its DLC much more enjoyable.

Pokemon. My interest in the franchise has been going down since XY, but even before then, I tried to associate with the fandom as little as possible. It's broken off into so many individual groups that you can't talk about _anything_ without riling someone up.


----------



## Meat Target (Jun 27, 2020)

Return of Kings. I initally thought it was just a self-improvement blog for men. The more I got into it, the more I could tell that the site (and the Manosphere, by extension) is just a scam that allows charlatan hypocrites like Roosh V to sell their shitty PUA books and prey on the insecurities of unfuckable betas. 

The irony is that the Manosphere are complete simps for their idols such as Roosh or Jack Donovan.


----------



## Sangria (Jun 27, 2020)

Undertale. It came out during a particularly difficult event in my life and it offered some nice escapism during that time. Which made it all the more sad when the fandom decayed faster than a corpse in the desert, becoming a meme on par with Family Guy.

I used to like Homestuck quite a bit before the Homestuck 2 nonsense, but the fandom was just miserable to be in, even though I had joined well after the comic's heyday. The discord was incredibly toxic, infighting and socjus BS was extremely common, and the mods were some of the biggest power-trippers I had met. It helped to push me away from the comic (which is probably a good thing in hindsight, since I left before things _really _went downhill).

Pokemon as well. As South American Tapir has said, the fandom is so splintered that you can't state your opinion without someone getting assmad at you. A lot of fans are bootlickers as well, even while the franchise continues to tumble in quality.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Jun 27, 2020)

used to be pretty big on the type-moon fandom but ever since fate grand order turned the entire fate series into waifu bait, i just cant look at it anymore. its all about coomers fighting who the best girl is now.  that also means tsukihime was killed so we will never get more from that series and no melty blood two.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jun 27, 2020)

I was pretty big into the Silent Hill fandom for a while, even going as far as to post on a fan forum.

A huge schism formed when in 2010 a Youtube channel called Twin Perfect uploaded an entire series of videos called "the Real Silent Hill Experience" where they made the shocking statement that the fans' popular interpretation of the series lore was all wrong, they were also more willing to call out the western developed entries like Homecoming for their problems than most fans were willing to at the time. 

I was totally convinced by their arguments and thought it was refreshing that someone was willing to more openly criticize what the series had become, but it led to a lot of in fighting and bruised egos as people who had spent years analyzing the series lore now looked pretty foolish and the whole thing just ceased to be much fun. 

Now since it's been years since there was an actual Silent Hill video game the forum is pretty much a ghost town, not to mention other weirdness like the Silent Hill wiki and the whole circumcision controversy thing on there.

I also joined a Metal Gear forum once where it seemed like all anybody wanted to do was shitpost, it was laughable how poor quality the discussions on there were despite the site's high quality web design.


----------



## Antipathy (Jun 27, 2020)

The Star Wars fandom is an interesting beast. Before Disney, it was OT purists versus the Prequel likers vs the Prequel exclusionaries, and there was a ton of shitflinging about the EU. It was bad, but it wasn't abysmal. Then the Disney buyout happened and the SJWs came pouring in. Suddenly, there were a thousand bitches flinging shit faster than the eye could see as the franchise itself capsized and sank around the whole shitshow. I bailed when TROS hit and haven't looked back.

Undertale. Jesus fucking Christ, Undertale. Say what you want about Twilight or Superwholock or whatever, but that fandom spread like a cancer similar to Bronies. You couldn't go anywhere in 2016 without some faggot talking constantly about Undertale and how great it was and how it's the best and how Sans is Ness. It was such a fucking drag that I still groan internally whenever I see the name, and I fear the horde of autists yammering about it is just about the corner, like some Lovecraftian God-beast crawling from the rancid laboratory of a dead man.

FNaF: Similar boat to Undertale, slightly earlier timeframe. I think a lot of the autists talking about this were the Undertale speds later. Game Theory, that stupid shit by MatPat, probably tanked both fandoms because he drew a ton of ten year olds and turbo autists in with his generic "lolsodeep" shitspewing. It wasn't as bad as Undertale, not by a fucking country mile, but it was similar enough.

MLP: One of the Big Two Autistic Fandoms, I have to mention it here. A rainbow of autism and infighting that spewed forth and drowned unrelated topics in that shit, lost now to the depths of time. I wasn't really there to see the heyday of autism, but in the interest of history I must mark it down here.

Sonic The Hedgehog: Without Sonic, there would be no Kiwi Farms. It is the gold standard for autism now and forevermore. Say what you want about Pokemon. Say what you want about MLP. Nothing has, and I don't believe anything ever will, even approach the magnitude of shit that has spewed forth from the franchise. It's a tornado of feces and it has been raging for near on thirty years at this point.


Edit: I have only been involved in the Star Wars fandom. The others didn't stay in their containment boards and were cancer for it.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jun 27, 2020)

The NBA 2K series used to be about having fun playing with fictional versions of real life basketball Americans, until they brought in e-celebs, micro transactions, Denuvo-like software and product placement into their games in the latter half of the last decade. 

Overwatch used to be a cool game until the Tumblr/r34 artists came and distorted everything about what this game was about. The Hong Kong situation just made most people put their foot down. For me, though, I can still at least appreciate the real fan-art; the ones who are artists that take their craft seriously.


----------



## msd (Jun 27, 2020)

I was apart of the persona 5 fanbase. Even had a discord

Was going For tbe most part, until one of the head admins made a egirl role and even had a VC solely for him and the mods to talk to the egirls.

I called this shit out and was promptly made into the black sheep of the server, I kept speaking out and eventually I got banned. Fast forward a few weeks and the server essentially collapsed and everyone kept saying sorry to me.

Tried to get involved with the persona 5 fanbase on twitter, but it seems like theyve never even played a persona game. It's downright retarded


----------



## Mr. Bung (Jun 28, 2020)

I just like what I like and don't pay attention to the fanbases. Pretty much every fanbase nowadays is at least somewhat shitty anyways. I do get some amusement out of shows like Rick and Morty and Steven Universe, but I don't watch those because of "muh godly science man" or "muh lesbian SJW space rocks." I just happen to like things like sci-fi shows that focus on humor, or shiny rocks.


----------



## Wraith (Jun 28, 2020)

I was at the old PVCC with Clyde Cash and the gang.
Mmm.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Jun 28, 2020)

msd said:


> I was apart of the persona 5 fanbase. Even had a discord
> 
> Was going For tbe most part, until one of the head admins made a egirl role and even had a VC solely for him and the mods to talk to the egirls.
> 
> ...


was never really a part of the persona fandom but i heard it got really fucking bad once persona 5 came out. what surprises me is that the toxic never came from 4chan but places like tumbler, twitter and discord that seems to be the new breeding ground of crazies and elitists people. most of these guys have never even played a persona game, a SMT game, let alone an JRPG which i found very shocking (but may also explain why it got so toxic real fucking quick).

surprisingly enough, the SMT fanbase are rather chill. sure they have their elites but they always want to help a guy out or give out advice (while still making fun of you for being a casual).


----------



## The Wizard (Jun 28, 2020)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned the modern Tolkien fanbase, yet.

Once _An Unexpected Journey_ was released, almost every page on major social networks became immediately flooded with the "Superwholock" tumblr-types. You could still find some good discussion on those pages, but only after wading through hundreds and even thousands of bad fanart pictures of Bilbo or Kili. The vast majority of the people in the "Tolkien fandom" these days have a knowledge that is generally limited to _The Hobbit_, _The Lord of the Rings_, and maybe _Unfinished Tales. _God help you if you correct someone when they get something wrong. Even a minor criticism or correction is interpreted as you trying to force someone out of the fandom; a common phrase used is "piece of shit gatekeeper."

Over the years, a lot of people left for smaller boards, since the large pages just turned into collections of "Not all who wander are lost" photoshops, and like/upvote-baiting blogposts.

The sad thing is that this new fanbase just isn't interested in anything besides _The Hobbit_ and _Lord of the Rings_. The deepest most are willing to go is _Unfinished Tales_, chapter summaries for _The Silmarillion_, and I don't think I've ever seen any of them go into material from _History of Middle-Earth_. Apparently, suggesting reading the lesser-known works is a way for gatekeepers to prevent newcomers from posting their Thorin/Smaug fanart.

One of the good things, however, is that you can generally avoid this sort of behavior pretty easily. Tolkien/_LotR_/_Hobbit_ pages on Facebook, Instagram, Tumblr, or any major social network are a complete mess, 99% of the time. I've found that websites entirely dedicated to discussing Tolkien's work and works inspired by him are significantly better for discussion. Look for the sites or forums that look like they were designed in the mid-2000s or earlier, and you can be pretty certain that you'll find some meaningful material there.


----------



## Super Book (Jun 28, 2020)

The fandoms I've been in for the most part have atleast 10 fans in them so I've never ran into a huge cesspool. The worst I've gone through was the admins on a Yume Nikki fourm were a little too cunty, but that's the norm for most fourms.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 28, 2020)

I spent most of my time on tumblr and had a big Sherlock phase when I was 15-16 years old, and that fandom could get super cringe at times, with the TJLC lot and the thirsty Benedict Cumberbatch skeptics. I only ever had like 300 followers on my fandom blog though because I would occasionally reblog anti-SJW posts which would drive off the more woke ones. Fun fact, my mom got custom Benedict Cumberbatch wrapping paper made to wrap my 16th birthday presents in and even back then I thought it was a bit cringe and tryhard but was touched that she would go to such lengths to engage with my hobbies.

14 year old me’s kpop phase probably counts as well but Kpop fandoms were noticeably way less toxic back in the early 2010s than they are nowadays.


----------



## Rakkan (Aug 22, 2020)

Honestly? Undertale, it was nice at first but became toxic slowly like all fandoms do. I still like it, i like the games the art etc. but im not obsessed with it anymore as i was before. I wish it wasn't so toxic, because it was one of my favorite fandoms. I even created marysue skeleton OC's that i shipped with sans and papyrus. I was a huge toriel fan aswell, momma goat was my life. ): i probably will re-play the game for nostalgic reasons but im never gonna join the fandom again, its dead, its toxic.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Aug 22, 2020)

The Sneed fandom.


----------



## Chan Fan (Aug 22, 2020)

The band fanfiction community was pretty nice for a while but omg some people think only they are allowed to write certain bands/band members and it got a bit in-fight-y.  If you can keep away from those people it's pretty chill.  I have always love Star Wars but I feel like I can't really talk about it because people just freak out and the conversation goes from civil to "I might never speak to this person again" in a matter of minutes.  Most comic shop settings, due to the "nerd leaders" who spend all their time there.  Anyone with overly strong opinions about video games, as in they are unable to have a discussion about games without arguing; if you say you love a game they will argue with you about how it sucks (even if they haven't played it.)


----------



## spencer reid (Aug 22, 2020)

people get heated about childrens cartoons quick, they tend to be toxic and also filled with pedos 

and the fanbase of bbc sherlock was weird, especially towards the end with the out there theories 

dead fandoms don't have enough people for there to be much toxicity so its more chill


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Aug 22, 2020)

remember when final fantasy and sonic the hedgehog had the biggest fandom autists on the internet? me neither.


----------



## msd (Mar 12, 2022)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> was never really a part of the persona fandom but i heard it got really fucking bad once persona 5 came out. what surprises me is that the toxic never came from 4chan but places like tumbler, twitter and discord that seems to be the new breeding ground of crazies and elitists people. most of these guys have never even played a persona game, a SMT game, let alone an JRPG which i found very shocking (but may also explain why it got so toxic real fucking quick).
> 
> surprisingly enough, the SMT fanbase are rather chill. sure they have their elites but they always want to help a guy out or give out advice (while still making fun of you for being a casual).


Late response, but yeah exactly.

To this day I wonder how so many people latched onto a favorite game of mine without even knowing the content.

How does that shit even happen?


----------



## BroccoliBrain (Mar 13, 2022)

spencer reid said:


> people get heated about childrens cartoons quick, they tend to be toxic and also filled with pedos


I naturally tried not to assume people with niche, strange interests in things were creepy or dangerous because of my pozloaded school and being judgemental = bad, and bossy cunt if you're female.

Yeah, no, adults into cartoons are mentally stunted manchildren and/or predatory and have a habit of placing themselves as authorities for younger fans. While your little Timmy comes home from school every day to chat about his whatever-fandom to his "friends" online it's more like the kid will join a sea of strangers with only one cultish interest to bind them together and he probably follows the equivilent of that balding man in a dress on TikTok who markets himself as the nonbinary parent for all the teens who "need support". Totally not a risk or a magnet to the vulnerable at all, surely.


----------



## Anti-Social Social Club (Mar 13, 2022)

Definitely Steven Universe for obvious reasons, they were the primary reason why I stopped engaging with fandom and at some point I stopped watching shows entirely. 

This comes off as no surprise but fandoms on tumblr really kill any fun that fandoms had in the past but nowadays it feels like many people involved in shows/movies/comics/games (to a lesser extent) have one foot inside of fandom and fandom politics, they intentionally add gasoline to a burning forest because of their self-righteous egos.


----------



## He's Ronald McDonald (Mar 13, 2022)

Miraculous Ladybug fandom


----------



## Shidoen (Mar 13, 2022)

Jojo’s bizarre adventure and when everyone started acting unironically gay I left.


----------



## Dude Christmas (Mar 13, 2022)

Shidoen said:


> Bono’s bizarre adventure and when everyone started acting unironically gay I left.


Jojo's.


----------



## Shidoen (Mar 13, 2022)

Dude Vaccines said:


> Jojo's.


I edited it but my point still stands. They are homos and Bono’s in the community, which is tolerable, until they discuss sucking each other off like actual fags.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Mar 13, 2022)

I've never been actively involved in the "fandom" side of things and more or less mostly just talked about media I enjoy with friends, but in terms of mediaI like  the fucking sonic and homestuck fanbases online are fucking infamous in terms of derangement. Sonic seems to have somewhat mellowed (though there are still insane fuckers out there)while homestuck has been entirely corrupted by the current year cushioned prison enforcer types whounironically call FAG "the f slur" when the word is used as a running joke in the comic at one point.

Honestly right now as far as "fandom shit" goes right now it all falls into a homogenous slurry of either rampant degeneracy, oversensitive bodysnatchers, or both. One could argue it has been this way forever but nowadays it seems a lot worse than usual.
Only guys I've seen with any form of chill are like the beyblade guys but there's probably some shit going on undetected by my general internet culture radar there.


msd said:


> To this day I wonder how so many people latched onto a favorite game of mine without even knowing the content.
> 
> How does that shit even happen?


Reddit/tumblr/twitter clout culture and prioritizing "community belonging" over just fucking enjoying the thing it's from. Before corporations started actively trying to push the  current year politics shit upways-downwards there was the "fake fan" phenomenon that still persists to this day where a group of people in the "fandom" have no interest in the source material and won't look up anything other than a several hour long video essay, a clickbait news page, or wiki article and then when shit conflicts with their worldview they will attempt to alter the source material if they acquire power or influence. It's a similar situation to the consoomer phenomenon, but not exactly the same.


----------



## msd (Mar 13, 2022)

The Lawgiver said:


> I've never been actively involved in the "fandom" side of things and more or less mostly just talked about media I enjoy with friends, but in terms of mediaI like  the fucking sonic and homestuck fanbases online are fucking infamous in terms of derangement. Sonic seems to have somewhat mellowed (though there are still insane fuckers out there)while homestuck has been entirely corrupted by the current year cushioned prison enforcer types whounironically call FAG "the f slur" when the word is used as a running joke in the comic at one point.
> 
> Honestly right now as far as "fandom shit" goes right now it all falls into a homogenous slurry of either rampant degeneracy, oversensitive bodysnatchers, or both. One could argue it has been this way forever but nowadays it seems a lot worse than usual.
> Only guys I've seen with any form of chill are like the beyblade guys but there's probably some shit going on undetected by my general internet culture radar there.
> ...


Are video games doomed anon


----------



## The Crow (Mar 13, 2022)

Kiwi farms


----------



## Wormy (Mar 13, 2022)

Pro wrestling.

You haven't seen "toxic fans" till you've been to live events and seen Christian church ladies hurl batteries, bottles, and bagged feces at a bad guy wrestler they don't like. You ain't seen toxic fans until you've seen drunk rednecks waiting outside of arenas to actually fist fight with "bad guys". There's a reason that, at least back in the day, the Bad Guys had to have police escorts and secret exits just to keep from literally murdered at an event.


----------



## BroccoliBrain (Mar 13, 2022)

The Lawgiver said:


> I've never been actively involved in the "fandom" side of things and more or less mostly just talked about media I enjoy with friends, but in terms of mediaI like the fucking sonic and homestuck fanbases online are fucking infamous in terms of derangement.


It’s the better thing to do. The older I get, the more I see others of the same age _not_ grow out of that derangement. For instance, I wouldn’t shit on anyone for having read Homestuck and even liked it. But if they invited me round and opened the door in unwashed broken CD shirt to lead me through their wall of funko pops and buckets then offer me a faygo in 2022 I’d be guessing which unhinged Twitter rant is theirs and which ship they’d LITERALLY DIE for. Aren’t we yesterday news, I’d say the Underale fandom eclipsed Homestuck by several magnitudes of crazy.

Lately I’ve been coming to the conclusion that this is really modern idolatry, people get so obsessed over god damn fictional characters to the detriment of their health and none of it even matters in the end.


----------



## Leaf-eon (Mar 13, 2022)

Most things I enjoy tend to have really shitty and "toxic" (I hate that word) fanbases, so I just avoid fandoms like the plague.


----------



## FatDragonDaddy (Mar 13, 2022)

Bagginshield.

I used to love it.

Now I avoid everything to do with it.


----------



## I Love Beef (Mar 13, 2022)

Oh the many experiences, the many disappointments, the loads of self absorbed hobby abusing horseshit:

"Elite" Anime Fandom - There is a reason why I am involved with Weeb Wars, and especially Anime News Network. There is also a reason why their kind are the instigators of Weeb Wars as well. There is also a reason why the lot of them will end up like Zac Bertschy: probably not by suicide by cats and self hating alcoholism, but a miserable sense of doing absolutely fuck all with their pathetic consuumer life before they bite the big one.

Mega Man - I've long been ignorant of this side of the fandom, but they've recently up and reared its ugly ass head. I blame robotics high school club groups for this shit. They have a bunch of fedoralords in their clubs.

Final Fantasy - Everyone here fucking sucks. Doesn't matter if you're a diehard VII weeaboo or some stuck up fag who puts VI on a pedestal, everyone here deserves to be raped by Chaos with his meter long barbed dick.

TGWTG - Did you know I actually thought they knew what they were doing? Until they scammed 19K from their fans and listed off their rewards incentive?

Emulator and retro gaming groups - Byuu is an example for a reason. There are dark, shit filled corners of the internet, beyond obscurity and notoriety of even the Farms, meant for self pitying losers for a reason. There is also a reason why you play emulators alone for a reason. For every person with a fun filled nerdy site of joy and wonder, there are ten of them wallowing in cuckery and inceldom, and all of them have trooned out for a reason.

TV Tropes - I also thought these fuckers knew what they were doing until they were massive TGWTG cocksuckers.

There's probably a few more, but that's all I got going now.


----------



## Toolbox (Mar 13, 2022)

Halo. Since 343 took ahold of the franchise it has been downhill, but Halo Infinite was the last desperate hype train and  has it slammed into a dam with no survivors. But despite this there are still several desperate fanboys of the franchise who will to their death defend 343, the developer who was solely created by Microsoft to continue the money making machine that is the brand, and will likely continue to do so even as the latest game in the series dies just like the one before it. I guess this same mentality is pretty much the same between a lot of AAA studios these days. There's people who are actually playing Battlefield 2042 for one.


----------



## starborn427614 (Mar 13, 2022)

Anti-Social Social Club said:


> Definitely Steven Universe for obvious reasons, they were the primary reason why I stopped engaging with fandom and at some point I stopped watching shows entirely.
> 
> This comes off as no surprise but fandoms on tumblr really kill any fun that fandoms had in the past but nowadays it feels like many people involved in shows/movies/comics/games (to a lesser extent) have one foot inside of fandom and fandom politics, they intentionally add gasoline to a burning forest because of their self-righteous egos.


This for me, but I was lucky to find groups within the fandom who get on great and just basically ignore all the shitty drama and create fan content in spite of it all. Its toxic nature is not undeserved, but with any fandom you have to choose to separate yourself from it at some point or it'll drag you down with it.


----------



## Agarathium1066 (Mar 13, 2022)

I Love Beef said:


> Oh the many experiences, the many disappointments, the loads of self absorbed hobby abusing horseshit:
> 
> TGWTG - Did you know I actually thought they knew what they were doing? Until they scammed 19K from their fans and listed off their rewards incentive?


Totally know the feeling on that, I don't think I considered them professional but I used to be the type to check TGWTG daily. I enjoyed quite a few of their uploader's stuff, in retrospect I think I had an idea it was cheesy but I still liked it. I think NC and a few others had a serious effect on my sense of humor at the time and it makes me feel like a fool.

It was their 'movies' that made me have a moment of 'Oh jesus this is lame'. Somehow it wasn't the stupid arguments and commentary that people made on every single video but all these dweebs stacking up in a low to middling hotel room to film their mega crossover movie.

I used to also like MLP for a time until the degeneracy in the fanbase went from the weird corners to start seeping into normal conversation. Instead of just fan art or what have you, there'd be shit like one of the pastel critters 'fresh out of the shower' .. on the front page of widely visited public spaces. I bounced off and backed away well before it ended and I'm glad I did.


----------



## Anti-Social Social Club (Mar 13, 2022)

msd said:


> Late response, but yeah exactly.
> 
> To this day I wonder how so many people latched onto a favorite game of mine without even knowing the content.
> 
> How does that shit even happen?


That's gatekeeping culture which is toxic. Anyone can like anything even if their only knowledge comes from AU fanfics.


----------



## Samir (Mar 13, 2022)

Evangelion was bad enough but now the community is filled with trannies and 14 year olds


----------



## Jin101 (Mar 14, 2022)

Yugioh, there was a period when "yugitubers" as they call themselves were talking about sexism in the community because there were too many guys


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Mar 14, 2022)

The Lawgiver said:


> Reddit/tumblr/twitter clout culture and prioritizing "community belonging" over just fucking enjoying the thing it's from. Before corporations started actively trying to push the  current year politics shit upways-downwards there was the "fake fan" phenomenon that still persists to this day where a group of people in the "fandom" have no interest in the source material and won't look up anything other than a several hour long video essay, a clickbait news page, or wiki article and then when shit conflicts with their worldview they will attempt to alter the source material if they acquire power or influence. It's a similar situation to the consoomer phenomenon, but not exactly the same.



Yeah, that was the MLP fandom in a nutshell, the "i don't watch the show but-" type of brony was everywhere back in the day, and i'd dare to say they were the vast majority of the fandom. I guess it was inevitable, MLP was a huge phenomenon a decade ago, so it attracted a lot people who didn't have any interest in the cartoon but still wanted to "fit-in".


----------



## filthyfrench (Mar 14, 2022)

One of the only cool things my brother would do for me was take me to Flyers games. It was at a game between them.and the Devils when I got to first meet the superfan. Oh joy. 

All fandoms are trash, you just need to seperate what you like from.the peoppe who also like what you like.


----------



## Agarathium1066 (Mar 14, 2022)

Neet Tokusatsu Hero said:


> Yeah, that was the MLP fandom in a nutshell, the "i don't watch the show but-" type of brony was everywhere back in the day, and i'd dare to say they were the vast majority of the fandom. I guess it was inevitable, MLP was a huge phenomenon a decade ago, so it attracted a lot people who didn't have any interest in the cartoon but still wanted to "fit-in".


It attracted a shitload of fan fiction writers, smut artists (the ponies are comparatively simple to draw), general horny idiots, and on down the line. I still wouldn't say most of the show was bad from what I've seen but it wasn't deserving of the amount of press it got.

Never shoulda started making winks and direct references to their fanbase within the show or advertising. I think it would have kept some of the weirdass push for it to be a culture from having footing.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 14, 2022)

Agarathium1066 said:


> It attracted a shitload of fan fiction writers, smut artists (the ponies are comparatively simple to draw), general horny idiots, and on down the line. I still wouldn't say most of the show was bad from what I've seen but it wasn't deserving of the amount of press it got.
> 
> Never shoulda started making winks and direct references to their fanbase within the show or advertising. I think it would have kept some of the weirdass push for it to be a culture from having footing.


It also attracted literal cultists (like the Conversion Bureau group)


----------



## TiggerNits (Mar 14, 2022)

Being a veteran of the United States Marine Corps, I can tell you the worst fucking assholes are the retards whose entire existence is wrapped up in their once being Marines. Like the assholes who say shit like "THERE ARE NO FORMER MUH-REENS!" are always the biggest shitbags and without fail were reviled in their unit. The only ones worse are their fat kids that never served but won't stop bringing up their (most likely a shitbag) dad's service.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Mar 14, 2022)

Neet Tokusatsu Hero said:


> Yeah, that was the MLP fandom in a nutshell, the "i don't watch the show but-" type of brony was everywhere back in the day, and i'd dare to say they were the vast majority of the fandom. I guess it was inevitable, MLP was a huge phenomenon a decade ago, so it attracted a lot people who didn't have any interest in the cartoon but still wanted to "fit-in".


I was there browsing on the fucking initial 4chan threads back when it was just ironic shitposting about a stupid fucking show that was slightly better than what people anticipated. The explosion in popularity sometime after that felt so fucking fake and it never sat with me right how fucking obnoxious the fucking people super invested in the thing got. The phenomenon of what went down with MLP was probably one of the first real instances of the kinda reddit cloutbrain shit taking hold of society. Sure there's been other shit where a trend had people who wanted to be "in" on it but the MLP fan shit literally started as a shitpost thing made to annoy internet moderator types. In the eternal current year after it exploded in popularity, you almost always only see the smug no fun allowed jannies talking about MLP shit with very rare exceptions.



From The Uncanny Valley said:


> It also attracted literal cultists (like the Conversion Bureau group)


Also this shit holy FUCK Imagine thinking fucking turning people into horses and mindfucking them so they can't feel any negative emotions whatsoever wouldn't be a fate worse than death. Even the fucking horses in the source material get sad or become evil I've never even been a fan of the fucking thing and I know this basic shit.
Off topic but aren't all the evil horses in MLP fucking BLACK save for like one or 2? Have there ever been literal meltdowns amongst those guys over that?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 14, 2022)

The Lawgiver said:


> I was there browsing on the fucking initial 4chan threads back when it was just ironic shitposting about a stupid fucking show that was slightly better than what people anticipated. The explosion in popularity sometime after that felt so fucking fake and it never sat with me right how fucking obnoxious the fucking people super invested in the thing got. The phenomenon of what went down with MLP was probably one of the first real instances of the kinda reddit cloutbrain shit taking hold of society. Sure there's been other shit where a trend had people who wanted to be "in" on it but the MLP fan shit literally started as a shitpost thing made to annoy internet moderator types. In the eternal current year after it exploded in popularity, you almost always only see the smug no fun allowed jannies talking about MLP shit with very rare exceptions.
> 
> 
> Also this shit holy FUCK Imagine thinking fucking turning people into horses and mindfucking them so they can't feel any negative emotions whatsoever wouldn't be a fate worse than death. Even the fucking horses in the source material get sad or become evil I've never even been a fan of the fucking thing and I know this basic shit.
> Off topic but aren't all the evil horses in MLP fucking BLACK save for like one or 2? Have there ever been literal meltdowns amongst those guys over that?


I'm surprised it didn't peak trans people.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Mar 15, 2022)

Heavy metal.  Love the genre to death, but for every chill dude out there like Scott Waters of No Life Til Metal who embraces it all, you get 10,000 pasty ass dorks arguing what is "real metal" or trying to rewrite history and scoffing at anything that doesn't fit some narrow world view.  It also feels like a pissing contests with people trying to name either the most obscure of bands to sound like they're deep in the know.  It's particularly embarassing when you see one talking to a normie in the wild try name dropping his faveorite deepcuts.  Just say Metallica or Megadeth, don't try to name XavlegbmaofffassssitimiwoamndutroabcwapwaeiippohfffX.

Video games/gamers.  I avoid most game threads/forums because it's the most autistic shit, even worse than the metal community.  Constant bitching, whinning, crying over essentially over glorified toys.  I'm guilty of all this to an extent, but not the point where it becomes my life, let alone idenitity which is fucking cringe (imagine needing video games to validate your life lol).  The constant parroting of other people (influencers) opinions gets old fast, not to mention the unncessarry opinions on every single title out there despite never playing most of the crap they bitch about which is usually easy to see.

Add in the fact it's clear a lot of these retards just discovered politics a few years ago when a 1 out of 10 woman got gang banged at Kotaku or something and it's clear they never put a single thought into these things before that (applies to both sides).


----------



## Martha Speaks (Mar 27, 2022)

Progressive elitist anime fandom: The ANN spergs like Lynzee, Caitlin, Nick, Eisenbeis, etc. and their social circle have been on my radar for ages. Most of them (with a few exceptions) are elitists who shit on every anime that isn't part of their "agenda" and act like they'd deny you a seat on their table if you dare to like the thing, and just act insufferable in general. They can all go f**k themselves, especially Caitlin.

Digimon: As someone who likes Digimon (the anime, games, and manga) I've known all about the Western fandom thru WtW and Twitter. Whether it's the people who can't stop sperging about Digimon Survive getting delayed to the point they make fools of themselves or stuck up fanboys who defend Adventure nostalgia pandering like consoomer manchildren, they all suck.


----------



## snailslime (Mar 27, 2022)

i love danganronpa with all my heart but the fanbase has gotten extremely flipping autistic and toxic ever since the game went mainstream.


----------



## The Gifted Kid (Mar 27, 2022)

Fallout: I love the Fallout games but hate literally everything about the fandoms that have sprung up around them. There are people who constantly shit on every aspect of the Bethesda games while at the same time downplaying or even ignoring any and all of the negative aspects of 1,2 and New Vegas. Speaking of New Vegas, that game has been pretty much deified at this point and it absolutely does not live up to the hype around it.

 Also the games have been completely overrun by political crazies and extremists from both sides of the political spectrum. They project their own crazy ideologies onto the games factions which pretty much ruin all of the nuance the games were originally going for. Trying to have any sort of interesting conversation about ideas present in the games is almost impossible nowadays.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Mar 28, 2022)

I don't use the word Toxic because I'm not a cunt, but here's just a list


Megaman
Anime (I miss when /a/ was eltist as fuck)
Nintendo
Persona (fanbase was always bad but since 5 it went to awful)
Danganronpa
film itself (I'd rather die a painful death than be apart of "film twitter")
it's probably easier for me to list the fandoms I've sorta been apart of that surprisingly weren't shit


Homestar Runner (I've seen some fucking weirdos involved with it, but 95% of the people I met were chill and just wanted a good laugh)
World of Twelve (Wakfu/Dofus - mostly because its english language fanbase is so goddamn small that its easy to sperate the weirdos from everyone else.)
Rhythm games (skill in general is in and of itself gatekeeping and finding the right areas to live where you can actually play them is a challenge in and of itself)


----------



## troon patrol (Mar 28, 2022)

Rick and Morty is a good show with millions of spergs .


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 28, 2022)

troon patrol said:


> Rick and Morty is a good show with millions of spergs .


It's one of the least autistic things AS has made in the last few years and that is _sad as hell_


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Mar 28, 2022)

I've been a Warhammer fan for most of my life, and it never fails to amaze me how people take a setting intended to be silly so very seriously.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Mar 28, 2022)

Tabletop pen and paper games have always been full of spergs, but 5e D&D opened the floodgates and caused the spergery to go from “annoying but tolerable” to “dear God I never want to be associated with you people again” I actually miss the days when D&D and the like were seen as games only basement dwellers were into instead of it being assimilated by the woke crowd.


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Mar 28, 2022)

not exactly a fandom issue but apparently liking Attack on Titan gets you death threats. It's something alright.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Mar 29, 2022)

Metal and goth stuff probably, but i really don't have that many bad memories. Most of the cringe came from black metal fans and those are the people no one i hung out wanted to associate with, they were their own mini subculture within the broader one and the butt of all jokes, like literally everyone else made fun of black metal fans, including other black metal fans.  Generally people into metal were really friendly middle class nerds, except black metal people, they don't shower and are functional analphabets. 

When i was hyped as fuck for anime when i was was younger there wasn't so much as individual fandoms, you kinda were into anime as a whole, same for vidya, locally it would be the same fandom for all those sort of hobbies. Tumblr didn't exist, only a few forums and there were a lot of slapfights and stuff, some stereotipically weird smelly people trying to be elitists with contrarian opinion  but mostly it was cosplayers and their orbiter ones bitching, creating drama and ruining the communities most of the time. Thots are social parasites and ruin everything , always.

I was into Magic the Gathering when i was 12 too, me an my friend got into it together but we eventually got spooked because every time we went to a game store it was full of schizo necbeards 10 plus years older than us, it  became too akward.


----------



## Muttnik (Mar 29, 2022)

Please, guys. Please just let me like the Final Fantasy VII Remake. I just joined the fandom, I don't have any decades-long coagulation beyond playing all the games for the first time in the past year.

I like that it's a fucking sequel. I like that I have no idea what crazy loon-ass shenanigans Nomura wants to throw us into. I'm having fun. I don't give a shit. _Please let me have this. _


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Mar 29, 2022)

Muttnik said:


> Please, guys. Please just let me like the Final Fantasy VII Remake. I just joined the fandom, I don't have any decades-long coagulation beyond playing all the games for the first time in the past year.
> 
> I like that it's a fucking sequel. I like that I have no idea what crazy loon-ass shenanigans Nomura wants to throw us into. I'm having fun. I don't give a shit. _Please let me have this. _


This. I thought the FFVII Remake fucking rocked and I love the fact that they actually wanted to make a weird semi-sequel instead of just redoing the old game again but with better graphics. I also love the fact that they're doing the project in multiple parts instead of one game because that gives us something to look forward to, and they're keeping it ambiguous as to how many games they're gonna do.

Part of the fun of fandoms (the good ones anyway) is speculating what the next entry will be like. I have no idea how save file transfers will work in Part 2, if they will let you start the next game with your party at level 50 with all your weapons and materia abilities maxed out with all the enemies in the game paced accordingly or if they will force you to start over again from level 1 with base stats. How will your party members work in the next game? Will they let you swap them in or out or will the game dictate that for you like in the first part? Will the next game even have an open world to explore? Either way I'm really excited as to how that will work, not to mention I'm really looking forward to seeing how all the towns, cities and places like the Golden Saucer, Fort Condor, Icicle Lodge and Costa del Sol will look in the remake. Another big thing I'm interested in is the implied alternate universe where Zack is still alive and how that will factory into the games.

The original FFVII came out when I was ten years old and I'm in my mid 30's now so I've been playing this game for a quarter of my life, and one of the best things about the remake was seeing how they reinterpided all the classic enemies, bosses, locations and music. VII has always been my favorite FF and the autistic neckbeards who didn't like the remake can get fucked.


----------



## Muttnik (Mar 29, 2022)

Broseph said:


> This. I thought the FFVII Remake fucking rocked and I love the fact that they actually wanted to make a weird semi-sequel instead of just redoing the old game again but with better graphics. I also love the fact that they're doing the project in multiple parts instead of one game because that gives us something to look forward to, and they're keeping it ambiguous as to how many games they're gonna do.
> 
> Part of the fun of fandoms (the good ones anyway) is speculating what the next entry will be like. I have no idea how save file transfers will work in Part 2, if they will let you start the next game with your party at level 50 with all your weapons and materia abilities maxed out with all the enemies in the game paced accordingly or if they will force you to start over again from level 1 with base stats. Either way I'm really excited as to how that will work, not to mention I'm really looking forward to the implied alternate universe where Zack is still alive.
> 
> The original FFVII came out when I was only ten years old and I'm in my mid 30's now so I've been playing this game for a quarter of my life and it's always been my favorite FF, and autistic neckbeards who didn't like the remake can get fucked.



I love all the characters so much. I'm honestly really excited at the prospect of actually seeing something new with them. I like the idea of Sephiroth's motives being unknown this time 'round. I love the new voice cast and I didn't mind the new combat system. Sure, the plot-ghosts are kind of weird. But it's not like the original timeline doesn't exist. It's very heavily implied that Seph and/or Aerith has their memories intact, therefore not negating the events of the prior games by implying that they still happened.

Plus, the game isn't outright condemning fans. The plot-ghosts might _loosely _be argued to represent screechier parts of the fanbase, but the execution of the characters, events, layout, design, music, etc. is all clearly made with a sense of sincerity and respect for the original. I don't think it's really fair to judge the game until all the remaining parts of the story are out.


----------



## Big Scumfuck (Mar 30, 2022)

I've* been *a Brony and a Juggalo and I did some in hindsight, semi-autistic shit because of it. But being young has those excuses.

As of now, I'm mostly a punk who the rest of the scene would hate due to not being on the "right side" politically despite said side only popping up in the 80s thanks to retards like Jello.


----------



## Ghoulie (Mar 30, 2022)

A game called LifeAfter. People take it way too seriously, every server is extremely toxic. People taking in game drama and contacting other players real life friends and families over it totally ruined it.


----------



## Wormy (Mar 30, 2022)

Ted_Breakfast said:


> I've been a Warhammer fan for most of my life, and it never fails to amaze me how people take a setting intended to be silly so very seriously.


Especially since it was so  much more enjoyable when it was colorful and just a bit ridiculous.



Dwight Frye said:


> Tabletop pen and paper games have always been full of spergs, but 5e D&D opened the floodgates and caused the spergery to go from “annoying but tolerable” to “dear God I never want to be associated with you people again” I actually miss the days when D&D and the like were seen as games only basement dwellers were into instead of it being assimilated by the woke crowd.


It's not just the wokescold filth inside; for some reason, the amount of incels, /pol/tards, and just out and out people with nothing else going in their life losing their shit after getting the teeniest bit of power seems to have surged too.


----------



## Michael_Jordan_Peterson (Mar 30, 2022)

I remember the original vanilla WoW battle net forums as being pretty horrendous. Although now it's hard to find places that are even partially sane on the internet


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 31, 2022)

Broseph said:


> This. I thought the FFVII Remake fucking rocked and I love the fact that they actually wanted to make a weird semi-sequel instead of just redoing the old game again but with better graphics. I also love the fact that they're doing the project in multiple parts instead of one game because that gives us something to look forward to, and they're keeping it ambiguous as to how many games they're gonna do.
> 
> Part of the fun of fandoms (the good ones anyway) is speculating what the next entry will be like. I have no idea how save file transfers will work in Part 2, if they will let you start the next game with your party at level 50 with all your weapons and materia abilities maxed out with all the enemies in the game paced accordingly or if they will force you to start over again from level 1 with base stats. How will your party members work in the next game? Will they let you swap them in or out or will the game dictate that for you like in the first part? Will the next game even have an open world to explore? Either way I'm really excited as to how that will work, not to mention I'm really looking forward to seeing how all the towns, cities and places like the Golden Saucer, Fort Condor, Icicle Lodge and Costa del Sol will look in the remake. Another big thing I'm interested in is the implied alternate universe where Zack is still alive and how that will factory into the games.
> 
> The original FFVII came out when I was ten years old and I'm in my mid 30's now so I've been playing this game for a quarter of my life, and one of the best things about the remake was seeing how they reinterpided all the classic enemies, bosses, locations and music. VII has always been my favorite FF and the autistic neckbeards who didn't like the remake can get fucked.


I just don't like the combat in VIIR. I could probably deal with the rest of the shit, but I just don't like the fighting. It reminds me of all the worst parts of Dissidia and Kingdom Hearts's action systems. Make it a Soulslike, make it a hack and slash, just stop doing these janky half-ass action/turn based/menu systems.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 31, 2022)

I might be repeating myself but I was pretty heavily immersed in the Silent Hill fandom including joining a fan forum in 2007.

Tension started when Homecoming released in 2008 and you couldn't just admit the game was a turd without people being weirdly defensive (a lot of this was tied into a backlash towards weeaboos going on at the time with the fact that it was a Japanese series now in American hands)

People were also heavily immersed in analyzing Silent Hill lore and the claims people would make were pretty far fetched, I remember one guy claiming he had calculated the _exact day _Silent Hill 2 was taking place and "Clinton was giving a speech that day" which I have no clue how he thought he had figured that out when the game literally not even remotely gives a date.

Finally some guys on Youtube called Twin Perfect started a series in 2010 called "the Real Silent Hill Experience" that just called a spade a spade and not only offered some refreshingly harsh criticism on the western developed games but also made the bold claim that the predominant view of the series lore was wrong, which caused a lot of in fighting.

Twin Perfect itself would then later splinter as the two main guys would grow to hate each other with one of them accusing the other of abusing his wife, forcing him to go off on his own, Twin Perfect continued on for a while longer but the channel seems basically dormant now and also at one point was teasing a series about Final Fantasy that never came, I don't know what happened with the other guy, he became an LPer but I have no clue if he's still going.

Now that Silent Hill has been a dormant franchise for a decade that original forum I joined is a ghost town and might even have since been deactivated completely for all I know, Silent Hill still has a fandom on places like Twitter but it's now just about waxing nostalgic and everyone has moved on from fighting about lore or whatever, the dormancy has almost been a mercy because it's allowed people to move on and just focus on the good games, the only embarrassing thing is constant rumors about a new game that never go anywhere.


----------



## Cloaca Rimjob (Mar 31, 2022)

I liked the toxic crusaders when I was younger, that was pretty toxic. I remember having some of the toys.


----------



## Sho'nuff (Mar 31, 2022)

TiggerNits said:


> Being a veteran of the United States Marine Corps, I can tell you the worst fucking assholes are the retards whose entire existence is wrapped up in their once being Marines. Like the assholes who say shit like "THERE ARE NO FORMER MUH-REENS!" are always the biggest shitbags and without fail were reviled in their unit. The only ones worse are their fat kids that never served but won't stop bringing up their (most likely a shitbag) dad's service.



Nothing pisses me off more than the "I was going to join but..." crowd.  As if you aren't 25 years old, you can join right now if you wanted to.  
Never really thought of vets as a Fandom, but even when you are in there are insufferable motards who usually cover up their inability to put in a day's work with knowledge of Chesty Puller's dog.
Pretty much any pretenders, pretending they would have joined or the ones who go on and on about it after they got out as if every other vet can't tell they didn't do anything while in because 99% of people don't and it's not up to you anyway.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 31, 2022)

The Gifted Kid said:


> Fallout: I love the Fallout games but hate literally everything about the fandoms that have sprung up around them. There are people who constantly shit on every aspect of the Bethesda games while at the same time downplaying or even ignoring any and all of the negative aspects of 1,2 and New Vegas. Speaking of New Vegas, that game has been pretty much deified at this point and it absolutely does not live up to the hype around it.
> 
> Also the games have been completely overrun by political crazies and extremists from both sides of the political spectrum. They project their own crazy ideologies onto the games factions which pretty much ruin all of the nuance the games were originally going for. Trying to have any sort of interesting conversation about ideas present in the games is almost impossible nowadays.


The climate surrounding New Vegas right now is really bizarre, it is a great game and I had a lot of fun with it back in 2010/2011 but the treating of it as some GOTYAY absolute legend is bizarre, it's got some flaws and in some ways Fallout 3 *gasp* did things better (save for anything involving writing and story of course)

I think the reason though is New Vegas was in many ways truly the end of the road for a certain type of "vibe" PC games had in the 90s and early 2000s that a certain type of gamer is absolutely obsessed with, there may have been some indies keeping that spirit alive, but New Vegas was the last time it came from outside the indie/Kickstarter sphere and was really the last time a game simply delivered on it without so self consciously trying to do so if you know what I mean.

It was also something no one was expecting to happen after 3, just all of a sudden out of the blue comes a game that truly felt like a sequel to the first 2 games and that felt downright miraculous to people.

So to some degree I get it, but it's ignoring things like how glitchy the game was on launch, I remember it would without fail crash after enough time, it also ignores just how much the vanilla graphics engine has aged like milk and it wasn't exactly a looker when it new either, 3's color palette kind of fit the engine more (though obviously mods can help spruce it up)

Like I said, it's a great game but the fandom has gotten weird, one thing I don't understand at all is associating New Vegas with the trans community.

As for the rest of the series, I love the first two games dearly, but they do have some flaws and I do think people were too hard on 3, 3 is a solid game, but 4 was pretty mediocre though, it's true and well 76 is, ya know, 76.


----------

